# Trinity : Darkness Revealed



## Mal Malenkirk (Aug 25, 2008)

Anyone interested in a Trinity campaign?  Have you even heard of it?  As the tagline says, it's epic science-fiction. And as the lady in the picture shows, it involves some wicked paranormal powers.

I post this with some doubt but the hope that I can find four to six interested players.  Since this has nothing to do with D&D or D20, I post with some trepidation.  Trinity is a discontinued (as of 2001) Sci-Fi game from White Wolf first published in 1997 and it is their finest effort IMO.  In particular, the series Darkness Revealed is the most fun I ever had with somebody else’s story as a GM.  So much fun, that I would like to run it again as PbP.  

Wikipedia gives a very cursory presentation of the game.

Trinity

I don’t expect the players to own the books, obviously.  It is unlikely that there is another Trinity geek on the board who owns all the books like I do.  The rule system is a variation of the ubiquitous WW D10.  I’ll design the characters in cooperation with the players and I expect no one will have trouble understanding the basics: roll as many D10 as you are allowed and if a lot of them show up 7 or better, you are a happy camper.

In fact, not being familiar with Trinity is a plus.  After all, the Darkness Revealed trilogy is _the_ iconic Trinity campaign (It better be, it’s the only one!).  I expect all fans of the setting already know the story and probably have played through it.  There is too much mystery and intrigue in that story for me to accept players who are familiar with it.  That’s the main reason I’m not doing this on a White Wolf forum.  The other reason is that I’m lazy and don’t want to multiply needlessly the number of Forums I subscribe too.

I love 4e D&D, but be warned that Trinity is the opposite.  It’s not a tactical board game in the least.  Fights are to be avoided and when they occur they will be run Feng Shui style (minus the flying monkeys).  This is very much about roleplaying.  Therefore, I am looking for players who are capable of embellishing their posts a little.  No need to be a professional writer, but a certain flair for storytelling is required.  Ideally, I’d like to be able to collect all the posts made for a scene and edit them in a single narrative.  On the other hand, since I’m more interested in quality than quantity, I don’t really expect daily posts.  Three or four solid posts a week is enough.

Still want more info about the setting?  You're a brave soul.  I couldn't find a decent briefing online so I wrote one.  Rushed it a bit, don't be too harsh.

So... any takers?


----------



## hafrogman (Aug 25, 2008)

Okay. . .

I do own the book. . . or at least I believe I still do.  I'll have to check around. But I never got a chance to play a game at all, so I never played the campaign.  I'd love to get a chance actually put my love of the setting to good use.


----------



## Mal Malenkirk (Aug 25, 2008)

Woot.  At least one potential player.  Come on everyone else, don't be shy.

I trust that you don't know too much about the Darkness Revealed trilogy, frogman.  

As a heads up, I use the player guide's optional freeform power rules, in case you what this is.  It's more fun (and more versatile) than the predetermined powers from the core book.


----------



## Walking Dad (Aug 25, 2008)

I have the non-d20 books. What system do you use? I think the storyteller, but the picture is from the d20 book.

Count me interested. I prefer norca.


----------



## Angel Tarragon (Aug 25, 2008)

I've got *Adventure!* D20, does that count?


----------



## Mal Malenkirk (Aug 25, 2008)

Walking Dad said:


> I have the non-d20 books. What system do you use? I think the storyteller, but the picture is from the d20 book.




It's the same cover as for the original, though.  I don't own the D20 version.  That's really not a game that fitted D20 IMO.



> I've got Adventure! D20, does that count?




Hell, no! 

But as I said, I accept players that don't own the books.

---

As far as character concept goes; They are all characters who just starteted working for Aeon Trinity, either as full operatives or associates.  

Operatives have left their orders and work for Trinity full time while associates are the equivalent of the army reserve; they still are full members of their order but donate some time to Trinity.  Obviously, Trinity prefers full operative, but psions are such a valuable ressoruce that they accept and use associates routinely.

Since WD mentionned Norca; You don't leave Norca in good terms...  If you do, you must swear secrecy on the work you did for them or be hunted down.  And you don't become an associate without Del Fuego's (the Proxy) personal blessing and the understanding that you will be debriefed after every Trinity mission.  In fact, a Norca might be ordered to become an associate for the express purpose of keeping tab on Trinity.  Biokinetics are so rare (2000 worldwide) that Trinity accepts that a necessary evil but you can't raise much in the organization as long as you keep your tie to Norca.

Game wise it means that an ex-Norca who became a full Trinity Operative can have no background that relate to keeping good terms with the Norca (allies, contact, mentor etc.).  While if you are an associate, you can't have much background that relates to having influence within Trinity.  

The other orders are far more relaxed where Trinity is concerned.


----------



## Walking Dad (Aug 25, 2008)

Perhaps we could discuss my characters loyalities in privat 

If a norca would really kill the mood, I would go with the docs (vitakinetics), but be warned, my native language is German  (Just a joke, the smily, not the sentence)


----------



## stonegod (Aug 25, 2008)

Trinity... feh. 'round 'ere, we call it Aeon. 

Still got the original with the posted on sticker that WW was forced to put on after MTV sued them.

Don't know if I'll have the time to actually play, but I'll have a look at my old books just for fun at least.


----------



## Walking Dad (Aug 25, 2008)

The old plastic wrap-around? I got the same 
Mine was even without the sticker


----------



## Mal Malenkirk (Aug 25, 2008)

Walking Dad said:


> Perhaps we could discuss my characters loyalities in privat
> 
> If a norca would really kill the mood, I would go with the docs (vitakinetics), but be warned, my native language is German  (Just a joke, the smily, not the sentence)




Norça doesn't kill the mood, too much PvP does.  

When I ran the campaign live, the Norça player was an associate loaned to Trinity for goodwill.  It was always understood where her ultimate loyalty lied and so her (extremely) shady ways never caused a problem and we could focus on the story.



> Trinity... feh. 'round 'ere, we call it Aeon.
> 
> Still got the original with the posted on sticker that WW was forced to put on after MTV sued them.




Excellent.  If it is the older version, it probably doesn't have the last three pages that reveals most of the metaplot including events that unfold during the Darkness Revealed saga...


----------



## Walking Dad (Aug 25, 2008)

Mal Malenkirk said:


> Norça doesn't kill the mood, too much PvP does.
> 
> When I ran the campaign live, the Norça player was an associate loaned to Trinity for goodwill.  It was always understood where her ultimate loyalty lied and so her (extremely) shady ways never caused a problem and we could focus on the story.



No problem. The player should always be willing to play and have fun with the others. The character can be shady and with hidden motives.



> Excellent.  If it is the older version, it probably doesn't have the last three pages that reveals most of the metaplot including events that unfold during the Darkness Revealed saga...



Ok. I got also the Norca netbook, some other organisation books, the player's guide and the technic manual.


----------



## hafrogman (Aug 26, 2008)

So it looks like I have sold or lost my book.  I may be able to borrow a friends, but for now I'll be without.  I'm leaning towards a clairsentient, with a precognative bent.  Probably an Trinity Operative.


----------



## Mal Malenkirk (Aug 26, 2008)

hafrogman said:


> So it looks like I have sold or lost my book.  I may be able to borrow a friends, but for now I'll be without.  I'm leaning towards a clairsentient, with a precognative bent.  Probably an Trinity Operative.




Cool, I love ISRA.  

It's basically just a big wacky University with its hippies, Bahá'í mystics, stuffy intellectuals and even jocks.  They are the most relatable order as far as I am concerned. 

They are also the easiest order to 'leave'.  It is after all a university.  Sooner or later you graduate.  And go on to work for Trinity in your case.  I assume you have something like a detective in mind?  Investigative skills with some fieldwork skills.

Precognition as such isn't a mode of the Clairsentience aptitude.  Visions of the future is common amongs cogs, but it's more a plot device than an actual power.  It comes at the GM discretion and no precog that I know of (except probably Herzog himself) are in control of their visions, though they are recorded and acted upon if possible.*  In fact, such a vision plays a minor role in the first adventure.

The closest thing to player controlled precognition comes through Psychometry.  It allows the clear to see the links between things.  It works much better with past links but it can also see future links in terms of probabilities.

I remember an exemple of application of psychometry from the Player's Guide where a clairsentient used it to pick up a chick; he could foresee which pickup lines would have the best probabilities of success.  Lol.

*It is also an ungoing metaplot point at the time of Darkness Revealed that no precog, including proxy Herzog, can see visions past a specifc (and fast approaching) point in time.  This lead most to speculate that a highly chaotic event is almost upon us.  It's on every ISRAns mind at the time the series begins.


----------



## hafrogman (Aug 26, 2008)

Looking into a power list helped me clarify what I was thinking of.  Telethesia has a few precog type powers I seem to recall.  Not visions of the future, but rather applied precognition.

"We're going to be attacked."
"When?"
". . . Now."

Stuff like danger sense, and a few of the powers from the Luna Rising book.

More of a scout than detective.


----------



## Walking Dad (Aug 26, 2008)

hafrogman said:


> ...
> 
> Stuff like danger sense, and a few of the powers from the Luna Rising book.
> 
> ...



I like the freeform much more, but the powers are great examples what the powers can do.


----------



## Mal Malenkirk (Aug 27, 2008)

As I said, I use freeform.

Quick recap

3 modes of Clairsentience

Psychometry: Studies points of interactions between things in the past and to a lesser extent in the future.   

Psychonavigation : Locate things and evaluate the path between them.

Telesthesia : Discern the physical propertier of things over a distance.

---

Okay, in terms of predictive abilities, a seer can start to get an idea of probable outcomes betweem two things at Psychometry 3.  That's the closest to precognition a players can get under his full control.  Outright visions are at the GM whim.  I could throw some your way.  Psychometry 3 also allows, for example, to establish previous ownership of an object or review its recent thistory (Such as determining how the date of your daughter went down; Seer dads must be a pain in the rear end to their offspring!).

Danger sense is simply an application of Telesthesia.  He's not really predicting the future in this case; he is simply very aware of his environment and constantly scanning it for danger.  It only requires Telesthesia 1.  Mechanically, it translates to automatic successes on awareness rolls when rolling for surprise and initiative.  Telesthesia 1 also allows you to heighten or tune out your senses, such as seeing in the dark or filtering the sound of a crowd to hear a specific conversation.

So by what you told me, I would guess you would need Psychometry 3 and telesthesia 1 (which means purchasing one point of mode through freebie).  

Anymore details on the kind of character you want so I can give you a first draft?


----------



## stonegod (Aug 27, 2008)

I have a potential idea: A TK assassin of the Second Legion on loan to Trinity for special ops. Uses TK to manipulate little things---you know, arteries, hearts, etc. Would need some medical training to know where to "look" and "Remote Manipulation" and lots of Psi to overcome the added difficulty of not seeing things (and perhaps Subterfuge or such to make it look like their not doing anything). Loosely based on JMS' telepaths, especially Laural Darkhaven from his comic Rising Stars.

Thoughts?


----------



## Mal Malenkirk (Aug 27, 2008)

stonegod said:


> I have a potential idea: A TK assassin of the Second Legion on loan to Trinity for special ops. Uses TK to manipulate little things---you know, arteries, hearts, etc. Would need some medical training to know where to "look" and "Remote Manipulation" and lots of Psi to overcome the added difficulty of not seeing things (and perhaps Subterfuge or such to make it look like their not doing anything). Loosely based on JMS' telepaths, especially Laural Darkhaven from his comic Rising Stars.
> 
> Thoughts?




Interesting.

The Legion doesn't have 'assassins' as such, though you can call him 'special force' and end up with pretty much the same set of skill (with less street savvy and more survival training).    

The mission starts as a routine investigation though it is about an aberrant attack and the control agent is suspicious enough that dipping in his budget to loan a mercenary from the 2nd can make sense.  

On the other hand, Psychokinetics are the most numerous psions to work full time for Trinity.  There are 25,000 PKs in the world, almost half the total psion body count.  When the legion recruit you, they train you and after a 4 year term of service, you can leave, which almost 25% of legionnaire do.  Considering Aeon Trinity does more dirty work than the Legion, it might be more plausible if you were one yourself.  They got a higher demand for that skill set.*

The only problem is about the type of effect you want to do.  TKs aren't seer; they only affect what they see.  In Trinity they can't subtly stop the flow of blood to the brain by pinching an artery.  Break the guy's neck, sure.  Punching him in throat from a distance, yes.  But not affect what's inside, even if they know exactly where everything is located.  Well, in theory, if a clairsentient sensed the artery to pinch and a telepath mindlinked him to the TK, it would work.  It's how teleporters jumped to area they had never seen, before their disparition.  But it's not exactly convenient for assassination, eh?

The kind of thing you describe are more along the lines of what a Vitakinetics with good training in Algesis can do.  By the book, when a vitakinetics mess with the body of someone, it's fairly obvious during the autopsy, but I'm more leniant in that regard.  You might look in that direction.  Be warned that outright killing someone by stopping his heart or something similar is rank 5.  There's good game balance reason for that!  It's extremely hard to protect against.

---

PS : Rising star rocks!

*The Legion is by far the most straightforward order.  General Larssen sees her army as the first line of defense against aberrant.  Most of her planning goes toward that end.  That's why I say it has less use for assassin than Trinity.  You don't assassinate an aberrant.  You seek&Destroy it.  There's no need to do it subtle, to make it look like an accident or avoid getting caught in that act.  You just take it down.  Trinity on the other hand plays a far subtler game.  After reading various sourcebook, I'd rank the likelyhood of using assassins of the various orders this way:

From most to least likely:

Norça
Aeon Trinity
Orgotek
The Ministry + The Aesculopians (tied, can't decide)
The Legion
ISRA


----------



## stonegod (Aug 27, 2008)

Mal Malenkirk said:


> Interesting.
> 
> [Good stuff snipped]



What I stated is the overall concept---sort of an TK experiment done by Trinity after the character mustered out of the Legion. The goal would be to do something a little more 'discrete' via TK than the more common VitaK; the current reality of the "experiment" may not be quite as successful yet. I'm not trying to subvert the rules, just play with them. I was thinking (at least at 2--3 Dots) akin to the power of Contusion or the other 2 Dot TK powers but at a higher difficulty (due to the "not being able to see" +3 mentioned on pg 193 of my book). Thus the need for training in medicine, etc.

If it doesn't work, it doesn't work. I'll think of something else.


----------



## hafrogman (Aug 27, 2008)

Mal Malenkirk said:


> Anymore details on the kind of character you want so I can give you a first draft?



I think I'll drop the precogg angle, psychometry never really grabbed me.

So Telethesia + Psychonavigation. . . maybe 2+1

Attribute Priorities

Mental (fairly balanced)
Social (appearance and charisma over manipulation)
Physical (shifted towards speed over strength)

Maybe some of my freebie points towards my lower attributes, to shore up weak points.

Skills as you see fit for someone who has been with ISRA for a few years, but eventually left the moon, seeking a more active role in the world through Trinity.


----------



## Mal Malenkirk (Aug 27, 2008)

stonegod said:


> What I stated is the overall concept---sort of an TK experiment done by Trinity after the character mustered out of the Legion.
> 
> (snip)




The main concern is that I don't want telekinesis to step on the toes of Algesis (Vitakinesis).  If it takes a Doc a score of Algesis 5 to make someone's heart just stop beating, and a score of 4 to provoke an aneurism, then it's very unbalancing to allow a TK to do basically the same thing with even less investment by pinching the aorta.  Even upping the TK requirement wouldn't solve the problem since shutting down the human body is almost all Algesis does while Telekinesis is immensely useful in varied areas and is probably already the most versatile mode.  If I allowed it, you'd basically make an entire mode obsolete, replaced by an uber one.  

That's the crux of my problem with the concept right there.


----------



## Walking Dad (Aug 27, 2008)

You TK cocept sounds a bit like the assassin/tele in a B5 episode.

What about a low-level tele (auxillary) with specialization in Algesis.
("He looked first like a regular TK...")


----------



## Ithuriel (Aug 27, 2008)

I might be interested in this...

I never got a chance to play Darkness Revealed or use the freeform psi rules.  I'll have to think about a concept and get back to you tomorrow.

I think I have the entire series of books (and I have read DR, though it has been years, but don't have a problem ignoring things I have no way to know IC.)  Probably the only game I ever fully pursued.  Funny considering how little I got to play it.


----------



## Mal Malenkirk (Aug 27, 2008)

Ithuriel said:


> I might be interested in this...




Initially I hoped for players who hadn't read Darkness Revealed but I am going to have to lower my standards.  

Welcome aboard and I trust you won't freshen up on the campaign books.



			
				Hafrogman said:
			
		

> So Telethesia + Psychonavigation. . . maybe 2+1
> 
> Attribute Priorities
> 
> ...




I gonna go with an ISRAns that was part of the Quadiyya faction (Investigators).  Since he's a full Aeon operatve and this is at first a routine investigation, he'll be nominally the team leader.

I'll post stats late tonight or tomorrow.


----------



## stonegod (Aug 28, 2008)

TK won't work, so I'll try another Psi concept I've haven't played in a while.

Ghost is from the rural FSA. His a big, almost freakishly tall, and so pale almost to the point of albinoism. And he burns things... a lot. Picked up by the Legions (luckily for him), he did a lot of tracking/infiltration sort of work as part of Special Ops in the Second (its amazing how well that boy can hide). Currently on hire to Trinity at its discretion.

Physical primary, with some Intrusion/Stealth skills as well (2 dots in PK can affect electronics, does this include assisting in bypassing electro-locks? Not subtle, but it gets the job done]).


----------



## Mal Malenkirk (Aug 28, 2008)

stonegod said:


> TK won't work, so I'll try another Psi concept I've haven't played in a while.
> 
> Ghost is from the rural FSA. His a big, almost freakishly tall, and so pale almost to the point of albinoism. And he burns things... a lot. Picked up by the Legions (luckily for him), he did a lot of tracking/infiltration sort of work as part of Special Ops in the Second (its amazing how well that boy can hide). Currently on hire to Trinity at its discretion.




That works fine.



> Physical primary, with some Intrusion/Stealth skills as well (2 dots in PK can affect electronics, does this include assisting in bypassing electro-locks? Not subtle, but it gets the job done




Using pyrokinesis to help bypass electronics?  Well, I guess if you melt the lock... 

Yeah, you can damage electronics by superheating the air around it.  The device gets to roll its failsafe rating in an opposed roll, though.  Security lock tend to have high rating (it's their whole point!).  It can be done, but can end up being surprisingly exhausting if it takes several tries.  Rank 4 (liquefy) is much more foolproof in that regard, because failsafe rating has nothing to say on the matter.  Melt the damn thing.  

1 dot : Heat distribution 
2 dot : Heat gas 
3 dot : Ignite
4 dot : Liquefy  
5 dot : Plasmics


----------



## stonegod (Aug 28, 2008)

Mal Malenkirk said:


> Yeah, you can damage electronics by superheating the air around it.  The device gets to roll its failsafe rating in an opposed roll, though.  Security lock tend to have high rating (it's their whole point!).  It can be done, but can end up being surprisingly exhausting if it takes several tries.  Rank 4 (liquefy) is much more foolproof in that regard, because failsafe rating has nothing to say on the matter.  Melt the damn thing.



True, but he has to work w/ what he has. 

Starting chars can only go up to 3 in a mode, correct?


----------



## Mal Malenkirk (Aug 28, 2008)

Notes : 

As a houserule, every PC starts with Psi 4.  The core rules tend to favor weird stats distribution and punish those who don't confirm.  

As a little boost, I'm using 21 freebie instead of 15.

I'm using the Player's Guide addtional skills.

You have 1 rank for free in the Status (enter your allegiance) background 

---

*Hafrogman's Clairsentient*

*Strenght 2*

*Dexterity 3*
stealth 3
firearms 1 

*Stamina 2*

*Perception  4*
investigation 2
awareness 3

*Intelligence 3*
Academics 1
linguistic 1
bureaucracy 1 

*Witts 3*
meditation 2

*Appearance 3*
style 2

*Manipulation 2*
interrogation 2
subterfuge 1 

*Charisma 3*
etiquette 2
Savvy 2

*Willpower 6*

*Initiative 7*

*Background*

ressource 2
contacts 3
Status 2 (trinity)
device 1

*Psi 5*

*Modes*

Telesthesia 3
Psychonavigation 2

(Freebie; 2 mode point, 1 psi point, 1 attribute point, 1 willpower point, 1 initiative point : 21 )

First draft.  Tell me what you want tweaked.

EDIT : already tweaked a bit to emphasize the scout (more stealth and awareness)


----------



## stonegod (Aug 28, 2008)

I don't have the Player's Guide: Anything relevant for Ghost?


----------



## Mal Malenkirk (Aug 29, 2008)

stonegod said:


> I don't have the Player's Guide: Anything relevant for Ghost?




Amongst the combat skills;

Heavy Weapons (Strenght) amd Demolitions (Perception) seems immediately relevant. 

Military Science (Intelligence), Gunnery (Wits), Artillery (Perception) and VARG (Dexterity) are the others military skills to appear in PG or be split from the original skills.   

---

The freeform power system from the Player's Guide allows a bit more fantasy.  Basically, instead of having set powers, you get parameters of things you can achieve at your skill level and you can do anything that fits the parameter.  For example, With PK 2, you can heat gas.  So you can do heat lash attacks just like the core book suggest, but anything else that you can imagine that involve heating gas can be done.  You can blow a sealed container by increasing the pressure (heating gas within) for example.  

You just state what you want to do and, if the GM agrees that it is within the parameter of what you can try, he sets a difficulty and you roll your Psi.  You can purchase 2 successes by burning 1 psi point.  Basically, that's it.


----------



## Mal Malenkirk (Aug 29, 2008)

stonegod said:


> True, but he has to work w/ what he has.
> 
> Starting chars can only go up to 3 in a mode, correct?




You can get higher with freebie points.

When I ran it live, one character was a PK with 4 rank in pyrokinesis and nothing else.  He had the dysfunction and everything.  Amusingly, that hothead (literally) was the only full-member of Trinity and therefore the nominal leader.


----------



## stonegod (Aug 29, 2008)

Mal Malenkirk said:


> He had the dysfunction and everything. =



... disfunction? Don't recall that.


----------



## Mal Malenkirk (Aug 29, 2008)

stonegod said:


> ... disfunction? Don't recall that.




A dysfunction occurs when you have too much of one mode and not enough of others.  

Specifically, it happens when you have 5 in one mode while at least one of the other mode is at 0 or 1.

A pyrokinesis dysfunction results in hyperactivity and higher than average body temperature.  It causes social penalties and making you easier to spot through infrared.  Other mode result of course in different side effects.


----------



## Walking Dad (Aug 29, 2008)

Should I post my bio- ot vitakinet idea?


----------



## Mal Malenkirk (Aug 29, 2008)

Walking Dad said:


> Should I post my bio- ot vitakinet idea?




Whichever you prefer.


----------



## Ithuriel (Aug 29, 2008)

I think I'm going to go with a telepath journalist embedded with a major news organization by Trinity.  I'll have a sheet for you soon.  By tomorrow.


----------



## Ithuriel (Aug 29, 2008)

btw- What is going on with this site?  Is it just me?  I haven't been using enworld much in the last months and just wandered through the other night and saw your recruitment.  But I'm getting terrible terrible load times for this site.  Is this something just happening over the last couple days or ongoing?

Edited to tone down my irritation


----------



## hafrogman (Aug 30, 2008)

Thanks, Mal.  It all looks good.  I'll write some background and such forth is a bit.



Ithuriel said:


> btw- What is going on with this site?  Is it just me?  I haven't been using enworld much in the last months and just wandered through the other night and saw your recruitment.  But I'm getting terrible terrible load times for this site.  Is this something just happening over the last couple days or ongoing?
> 
> Edited to tone down my irritation



The servers have become severely over taxed lately.  We just finished a fund raising drive, with some major donations.  They're discussing what to buy, and then once the change occurs, everything should be good.


----------



## stonegod (Aug 30, 2008)

What about equipment? Just by lots of Resources?


----------



## Mal Malenkirk (Aug 30, 2008)

stonegod said:


> What about equipment? Just by lots of Resources?




You can give me a wish list (especially for the device background).  I'll take a look at your overall backgrounds (Ressources and status mostly) to determine what you can actually start with. 

But as a tip, this starts as a routine investigation by Trinity sending a earth based team to the Moon.  Trinity has influence, but it isn't a law enforcement agency.  You won't be allowed to bring heavy ordinance on the trip to Luna.

Therefore, I recommend that every character with a lot of ressources also purchase decent contacts and savvy rating if he wants to fully enjoy the benefits of wealth; that will allow him to purchase in the pits (Luna's underworld) what he wasn't allowed to bring from Earth.


----------



## stonegod (Aug 30, 2008)

Mal Malenkirk said:


> You can give me a wish list (especially for the device background).  I'll take a look at your overall backgrounds (Ressources and status mostly) to determine what you can actually start with.



The idea is that Ghost is more of a stealth martial artisist/melee than heavy ordinance. Might have a back-up firearm, but not his main thing.

So, lightish armor (bioweave would be nice, but way out of range most likely; probably reinforced clothing and a field suit), claws and fighting gloves for melee (neither of which apply when doing a martial arts strike, correct? Can they both be worn at once [finger holes]), and some suggestion for a firearm (enhancer gauntlet? Something else).

What would be reasonable for the above? And what would/wouldn't be allowed on Luna from the above?


----------



## Ithuriel (Aug 30, 2008)

Here is a stats-only character sheet.  I may shift around a little, but this is pretty much the direction I'm going.  If you think the Mode Natural feat is cheese and want to drop it I won't be offended, but it's incredibly good so I took it.


----------



## Ithuriel (Aug 30, 2008)

*Name:* Suria Singh
*Origin:* Investigative Journalist
*Nature:* Explorer
*Allegiance:* Trinity (Neptune Division)
*Aptitude:* Telepathy
*Series:* Darkness Revealed          


*Strength* O

-Brawl
-Might

*Dexterity* OOO

-Athletics
-Drive
-_Firearms _O
-Legerdemain
-Martial Arts
-Melee
-Pilot
-Stealth

*Stamina* OO

-Endurance
-Resistance

*Perception* OOO       

-Awareness
-Investigation OOO 

*Wits* OOO

-Arts
-Meditation
-_Rapport_ OOO

*Appearance* OOO

  -Intimidation OO
  -Style OO

*Intelligence* OO      

-Academics O
-_Bureaucracy_ O
-Engineering
-Intrusion           
-Linguistics OO (English, Chinese, Portuguese)
-Medicine
-Science
-Survival

*Manipulation* OOO

-_Command_ O
-Interrogation OO
-_Subterfuge_ OOO  

* Charisma* OOOO

-_Etiquette_ O
-Perform OOO
-Savvy

*Willpower:* 5

*Psi:* 5

*Aptitude:* Telepathy

Empathy O
-Sense Emotion

Mindshare O
-The Babel Effect

Psychbending OO
-Willfinder
-Willcontrol

*Backgrounds:*
Ally O (Anonymous hacker who contacted her through the OpNet.  She doesn't know why he is helping her, but he or she has certainly furthered Suria's career with the help and tips)
Citizenship O (Australian, Chinese)
Followers O (Camera man / assistant)
Influence O (Tv personality)
Resources OOO (Genmen Enterprises)
Status O (Trinity free dot)
Status OO (Genmen Enterprises)

*Merits*
Mode Natural (Psychbending) 
Enchanting Voice 

*Flaws*
Curiosity 2pt


*Bonus:*
Merits 8 pts
Flaws + 2pts
Backgrounds 2 pts
Modes 4 pts
Psi 5 pts
Skills 4 pts


----------



## stonegod (Aug 30, 2008)

That also brings up something else: Any interesting merits/flaws for an albino hick pyromaniac hunter that sneaks up behind you and breaks your neck?


----------



## Ithuriel (Aug 30, 2008)

Here's a few-

Exceptional potenial 3pts - gives you a possibility of buying up one attribute to 6

huge size 4pts - gives you another health level and an extra stamina for bashing damage, but it's hard to find clothing and armor in your size

catlike balance 1 pt- bonus to balance rolls and it's hard to knock you down

combat vet 2pts (for legionnaires) - roll init twice, take the better roll.  Need 3 dots in 2 different combat abilities to purchase this one

high pain tolerance 3pts - all wound penalties reduced by one

detached 4pt - wound penalties never apply against your psi powers.  Even at incapacitated you can spend a WP to roll at half your psi pool

mode natural 5pt - gives you an extra Psi die with one of your modes

mode natural 7pt - as above plus each use of this mode costs one less psi than normal to a minimum of 0.

flaws
disfigured 3pts - 0 appearance you can't buy up.  5 app for intimidation rolls 

creepy 2pts - +2 diff on social rolls, but +2 dice on intimidation rolls


----------



## Mal Malenkirk (Aug 30, 2008)

Ithuriel said:


> I think I'm going to go with a telepath journalist embedded with a major news organization by Trinity.  I'll have a sheet for you soon.  By tomorrow.




Mode Natural ; with the freeform system, the 5 point version is fine, it's even a bit underpowered.  I'm willing to cut it cost to 4 points (after all, for 5 point you can get a whole Psi point!).  The 7 point is indeed cheese and results in psion that use that particular mode absolutely non-stop.  Since in free form, one psi points purchases 2 success, It translates to 2 automatic success on every roll.  Mathematically, it represents about 5 extra dice.  So... no.    

---

Investigative Journalist embedded with a major news organization ; can't you just be an Aeon Trinity investigator?  

The mission starts as an investigation and your PC fits the bill as lead investigator.  Even if you were acting as an undercover agent and using news accreditation as a cover, the rest of the team isn't.  You can't exactly pass Stonegod's character for a cameraman.  And the Luna authortities and Aesculopians Order (minor spoiler here) offer much more cooperation to Aeon Trinity than to journalists anyway.  So in practice, the journalist angle will not really come up.

Maybe he used to be a journalist and kept extensive contacts in the news commnity...  That would be very useful (there's a bit of interaction with the medias involved with second and third part of the trilogy).


----------



## kookalouris (Aug 31, 2008)

*Are you still accepting applications?*

Hello,

I would have sooner expected to find a unicorn in my front yard as I would an actual Trinity game.  Are you still accepting applicants?  And does it matter if I barely remember the system?

Thanks,

Gerry


----------



## Mal Malenkirk (Aug 31, 2008)

kookalouris said:


> Hello,
> 
> I would have sooner expected to find a unicorn in my front yard as I would an actual Trinity game.  Are you still accepting applicants?  And does it matter if I barely remember the system?
> 
> ...




Yes and no.  Do you still have the book or do you need help to write-up a character?


----------



## Ithuriel (Aug 31, 2008)

Np. I'll swap the merit out for something else.



Mal Malenkirk said:


> Investigative Journalist embedded with a major news organization ; can't you just be an Aeon Trinity investigator?
> 
> The mission starts as an investigation and your PC fits the bill as lead investigator.  Even if you were acting as an undercover agent and using news accreditation as a cover, the rest of the team isn't.  You can't exactly pass Stonegod's character for a cameraman.  And the Luna authortities and Aesculopians Order (minor spoiler here) offer much more cooperation to Aeon Trinity than to journalists anyway.  So in practice, the journalist angle will not really come up.
> 
> Maybe he used to be a journalist and kept extensive contacts in the news commnity...  That would be very useful (there's a bit of interaction with the medias involved with second and third part of the trilogy).




I wasn't thinking about trying to be undercover, more of a dual role.  A Trinity Investigator who has been set up with a News show to act as their mouthpiece on sensitive issues.  But you have a good point in that the orders are more likely to talk confidentially to Trinity than to a media person.  

I'll rethink for a minute.


----------



## Mal Malenkirk (Aug 31, 2008)

Stonegod : Do you need me to make your PC, like for Hafrogman?  I was under the impression you had the corebook.


----------



## stonegod (Aug 31, 2008)

Mal Malenkirk said:


> Stonegod : Do you need me to make your PC, like for Hafrogman?  I was under the impression you had the corebook.



Nope, I got the book. Been tweaking it an preparing for an imminent Hurricane so I'll probably have something this afternoon/eve.


----------



## Mal Malenkirk (Aug 31, 2008)

stonegod said:


> Nope, I got the book. Been tweaking it an preparing for an imminent Hurricane so I'll probably have something this afternoon/eve.




Ah ha!  So your location _isn't_  'gazing upon the infinite universe'.  You live somehwere in Gustav's path...   Perhaps Louisiana.  The noose is tightening around you my friend.  Mwhahaha!


----------



## stonegod (Aug 31, 2008)

Mal Malenkirk said:


> Ah ha!  So your location _isn't_  'gazing upon the infinite universe'.  You live somehwere in Gustav's path...   Perhaps Louisiana.  The noose is tightening around you my friend.  Mwhahaha!



Or Texas, Alabama, Mississippi, or Florida. Who knows, maybe I'm really early for TS Hanna.


----------



## stonegod (Aug 31, 2008)

*Ghost*
*Origin:* Outsider    
*Nature:* Survivor   
*Allegiance:* Legion

*Strength* ●●●

*Dexterity* (Fast) ●●●●
    Firearms ●●
    Martial Arts ●●●
    Melee ●●●
    Stealth ●●

*Stamina* (Tenacious) ●●●●
    Endurance ●●●
    Resistance ●●●

*Perception* ●●
    Awareness ●●

*Intelligence* ●● 
    Survival ●●

*Wits* (Level-headed) ●●●●

*Appearance*
    Intimidate ●●●

*Manipulation* ●● 

*Charisma* ●●●

*Willpower* ●●●●● ●●
*Psi* ●●●●● ●
*Initiative* ●●●●● ●●●

*Modes* (Aptitude: Psychokenesis)
    Pyrokenesis ●●●●

*Backgrounds*
    Citizenship ● (FSA, Australia)
    Contacts ● (Major: Upper level Legionnaire that recruited him; Minor are various ex-Legionaires or similar military)
    Status ●● (Legion)
    Resources ●●●● (Wealth from his mercenary exploits)

*Merits*
    High Pain Tolerance (3pts)

*Flaws*
    Disfigured (3pts)
    Creepy (2pts)

*Bonus Points*
    Str (5)
    2 Psi (10)
    Mode (4)
    2 Willpower (4)

*Appearance and Personality*
Ghost has a very remarkable appearance in that is stays with you. He is unusually tall, but not big, with a wiry strength and lighting fast reflexes. But what jumps out as anyone seeing him is the shocking paleness of his skin and scar patterns indicating he must of been burnt or hurt severely in the past. Just being near Ghost gives a sense of *wrongness* which is not helped by his tendency to appear and disappear when you least expect it.

Ghost does not seem to have much of a personality. He hardly speaks, and when he does, its direct and to the point in his thick drawl. Ghost thinks long but acts quickly, and is very deliberate in all his actions. Ghost's tolerance for pain is quite high, and he almost never complains. 

He is, however, unquestionably a pyromanic.

*Background*
Ghost grew up in ravaged rural FSA and would likely have remained there if not for the the intervention of the Legionaries. The Second was hired to put down some insurrectionists that were threatening some Orgotek interest in the area. One small squad was surprised by the young boy's appearance when he single-handedly set fire to their encampment before being apprehended via fortuitous use of TK. The sergeant of the squad was in turns annoyed, amused, and impressed, and could sense something in the potential of the sneaky freak. Thus began Ghosts' training.

Due to Ghost's unusual appearance and special talents, he was assigned to the Second for mercenary duties. The boy, now a young man, thrived, doing quite well for himself financially. His superiors now lend him out to any job that needs Ghost's "special touch" or if they have no one else better for the job.


----------



## Mal Malenkirk (Sep 1, 2008)

Looks good, Stonegod.  I expect Appearance is just one dot ((it's missing).

3 character up!  Woot.  Keep em' coming.  4 and we got a campaign, 6 max.


----------



## kookalouris (Sep 1, 2008)

*One Caveat...*

I know a little about the Trinity Universe but don't have my books with me, long since lost in a storage shed.  

Although most readers probably know this, I will mention that introductory guide .pdf's are available at the White Wolf Download site.

Here's my trouble, I am currently in two PbP games and wasn't looking for a third but a Trinity game is just too compelling.  My question is how often should the players post (and would it help it I didn't mind the GM posting for my character)?

In general, I don't mind whatever approach is needed for character generation, I am willing to re-buy the Trinity Rules .pdf from DriveThruRPG (I don't mind, I would have bought the original rules that way had it been an option at the time) and make a character OR have the GM simply make the character from description and I never see the character sheet OR any approach in between.

I will probably choose to play a psion of a different type than other players (so the group is more well-rounded and players don't overshadow each other) but I really don't mind.  I assume teleporters (missing) and quantakinetics (aberrant sympathizers) are disallowed.  Are non-psi but otherwise skilled humans allowed, low-level rouge Aberrants, or even Qin aliens allowed?


----------



## Walking Dad (Sep 1, 2008)

I'm somehow incapable of finding any of my Trinity books, but the player's Guide 

Attributes were
7 / 5 / 3?
Skills: some free other organisation dependent
5 Background

In this game:
Psi starts at 4
and bonus freebies?

Can you help my fading memory how it worked?
Could you post the infos?


----------



## Mal Malenkirk (Sep 1, 2008)

kookalouris said:


> Here's my trouble, I am currently in two PbP games and wasn't looking for a third but a Trinity game is just too compelling.  My question is how often should the players post (and would it help it I didn't mind the GM posting for my character)?




I'm looking more for quality than quantity, so a post every other day is fine though hopefully it contains a bit more meat than a single line of dialogue.

I can take over a PC some of the time when RL makes it inconvenient for you to post though it helps if you give some direction (I.e. 'Won't be able to post this week; my PC is going to try to break in the engineer's office and browse through his computer files).



			
				Walking Dad said:
			
		

> I'm somehow incapable of finding any of my Trinity books, but the player's Guide




Do you have access to a character sheet?  If you do, these infos should be sufficient:

Attributes 7/5/3

Skills

Norça : 10 skillpoint to distribute amongst these 6 skills (Athletic, Brawl or Martial Arts, Intrusion, Melee, Stealth, Savvy).

13 skill points to distribute as you see fit.

Max skill rank is 3, you need freebie to increase them.

7 background points.  

Allies
Cipher 
Citizenships
Contacts
Devices
Followers
Influence
Mentor
Resources
Status

Max rank 3, freebie can raise to 5.
You have a freedot in status for either Trinity or Your order
Followers isn't very appropriate for the campaign.

Willpower starts at 5 dots

Psi starts at 4 dots

3 mode points.

21 freebie

Attribute 5
Abilities 2
Specialties 1
Backgrounds 1
Aptitude mode 4
Auxiliary mode 6
Willpower 2
Psi 4
Initiative 1


----------



## Ithuriel (Sep 1, 2008)

Ghost had a zero in Appearance because of the Disfigured flaw.  It functions as a five when using Intimidate.

I should mention stonegod- the Disfigured flaw has to be something a VitaK can't just cure up.  Most likely Taint radiation related- like an unhealable wound from a confrontation with an Aberrant or a Taint related disease (though I think Psions don't get those).  Maybe something else could have caused it, but in some way it's like your biological template is now deformed as well and recognizes your deformity as normal.  So there is no going back.


----------



## Ithuriel (Sep 1, 2008)

Suria Singh
*Origin:* Investigative Journalist
*Nature:* Explorer (Gain Willpower whenever you make a significant discovery.)
*Allegiance:* Trinity (Neptune Division)
*Aptitude:* Telepathy
*Series:* Darkness Revealed          


*Strength* O
-Brawl
-Might

*Dexterity* OOO

-Athletics
-Drive
-Firearms OO
-Legerdemain
-Martial Arts
-Melee
-Pilot
-Stealth O

*Stamina* OO

-Endurance
-Resistance

*Perception* OOOO       

-Awareness OOO
-Investigation OOO 

*Intelligence* OOO      

-Academics O
-Bureaucracy 
-Computer OO
-Engineering
-Intrusion           OO
-Linguistics O (English, Chinese)
-Medicine
-Science
-Survival

*Wits* OOO

-Arts
-Meditation
-Rapport OOO (discern truth)

*Appearance* OOO

  -Intimidation OO
  -Style O

*Manipulation* OO

-Command 
-Interrogation 
-Subterfuge OOO  

* Charisma* OOO

-Etiquette 
-Perform 
-Savvy O

*Willpower:* OOOOO  

*Psi:* OOOOO

*Aptitude:* Telepathy

Empathy O
-Sense Emotion

Mindshare OO
-The Babel Effect
-Mindspeak

Psychbending OOO
-Willfinder
-Willcontrol
-Mindshield

*Backgrounds:*
Allies O
Citizenship O (Australian, Chinese)
Contacts OO
Resources OOO (Trinity)
Status O (Trinity free dot)

*Merits*
Enchanting Voice 

*Flaws*
Curiosity 2pt

*Bonus:*
Merits 1 pts
Flaws + 2pts
Backgrounds 0 pts
Modes 12 pts
Psi 5 pts
Skills 4 pts


----------



## Ithuriel (Sep 1, 2008)

Ok Mal, 

I think I will go with things as you suggested.  Suria worked for Genman.  As a latent her ability started manifesting during interviews when she started willing public figures to reveal more than they ever would have normally.  Genman let her go under threat of lawsuits, but she had caught Trinity's eye by then.  They picked her up and had her dunked with The Ministry and she stayed there for some psi training.  Now she is a field investigator for Trinity.


----------



## Mal Malenkirk (Sep 1, 2008)

Excellent.



Ithuriel said:


> *Bonus:*
> Merits 1 pts
> Flaws + 2pts
> Backgrounds 0 pts
> ...




I count 20 freebie points (1-2+12+5+4) but I also see a specialty (discern truth) that probably accounts for that missing point.

Everything seems in order.  

PS : Why Neptune division?  That's administration, liason office, diplomatic corps and assets management.  Not a whole lot of field agent in there.

Investigators typically come from Triton (InSurv).  The InSurv division (Incursion - Surveillance) gather the intelligence that can't be obtained by other means than sending an agent fetch it.  It employes hackers, burglars, spooks and good old investigators.

Alternatively, you also have the Athena division from Proteus.  They do outright espionnage and counter espionnage operations.  The two agencies step on each other toes a bit in some areas.   The main difference is that Triton's finality is intelligence gathering while Proteus is about security.


----------



## Mal Malenkirk (Sep 1, 2008)

*double post*


----------



## Walking Dad (Sep 1, 2008)

Mal Malenkirk said:


> ...
> 
> 
> Do you have access to a character sheet?  If you do, these infos should be sufficient:
> ...




Yes, thaks, that will be enough. I'm a bit more leaning toward a vitakinetic. Could you post their skills, too?

Thanks in advance. I will have a sheet and background posted tomorrow, but I will need some help with items.


----------



## Mal Malenkirk (Sep 1, 2008)

Well, I own the Vitakinetics sourcebook, so their bases allegiance skill can vary a bit depending on the faction.

Corebook allegiance skills are : Academics, Awareness, Medicine, Meditation, Resistance, Science.

That would be for a typical doc that does a lot of clinic duty but fits most profiles.


----------



## Ithuriel (Sep 1, 2008)

I had neptune due to my original goal of information management and PR for Trinity.  I should probably change it since I changed focus there, but forgot about in the revision.

Yes- I forgot to go back and polish the bonus list, but you called it right.

What about gear?  How do you want to handle that?  Also- we don't have anyone with computer skills yet do we?


----------



## Ithuriel (Sep 1, 2008)

Where is the Proteus (Athena) ability group listed?  It's not in my PHB as far as I know.


----------



## Mal Malenkirk (Sep 1, 2008)

I'm quite happy to see that we easily have enough players for a campaign.  

While we are still fiddling with the last details of your PCs, I figured I should go ahead and give you some of the players handout.  These comprise the briefing files that the characters receive at the beginning of the mission and lay down the facts pretty well.  

This is a short written briefing by Gamemenos.  That guy is fairly important, though his briefing has obviously been written by an aide.  In truth, this is a fairly low priority assignment.    

Agent Hector Ramirez has other ideas and is suspcious in particular of the aftermath of the aberrant attack mentioned in the briefing.  That's why he pulled strings and arranged for a suprisingy strong team to investigate.  You'll hear more about that when the campaign begins.

This is a transcript of communications between Cantor Station and  orbital station Moskva just before the attack.   

Note the little green numbers in the transcript.  They correllate to some very interesting analysis conducted by a comitee that ran the initial investigation.  

Page One and two of the analysis.

Articles about the Freak Alley incident mentioned in the briefing:
Page one and two 

Same about missing persons:
One and two

Some info about the Beaulac clinic, deemed by Trinity to be the apparent common link.  

Finally, Ithuriel, pay attention to this.  This is an interview from Cori Heisler.  She is an investigative journalist and she crop up through much of the campaign.  She could be a good contact.

One and Two.

This isn't homework, none of this is absolutely mandatory.  But it makes following the story a helluva easier, especially since you are supposed to investigate these incidents.

---

Note that I didn't download an illegal .pdf file.  These are scans of my own legally purchased book, as you can see from the fact that I'm too computer illeterate to pull these together in a single .pdf!

Damn it, I wanted to attach a picture of the cover of the book and messed up.  Here's the cover of Descent into Darkness, first part of Darkness Revealed.  

For the record, the first adventure is called 'Remnants of the dead'


----------



## Mal Malenkirk (Sep 2, 2008)

Ithuriel said:


> Where is the Proteus (Athena) ability group listed?  It's not in my PHB as far as I know.




Proteus skill group is on p.103 of the Player's guide.  There isn't an Athena specific skill group, it's the same as Proteus.


----------



## stonegod (Sep 2, 2008)

The first Missing Person's file is an invalid link; everything else works.

We'll have Ghost's paleness, marks, boils, and whatnot be a combination of childhood trauma and his exposure to living near the Hasting's Blight.


----------



## Mal Malenkirk (Sep 3, 2008)

stonegod said:


> The first Missing Person's file is an invalid link; everything else works.




That links seems to work fine when I click on it so I'm not sure what I can do.  Try again, if it doesn't work I'll e-mail it or something.


----------



## stonegod (Sep 3, 2008)

Mal Malenkirk said:


> That links seems to work fine when I click on it so I'm not sure what I can do.  Try again, if it doesn't work I'll e-mail it or something.



Still no worky. Tried searching for the file with no luck either.


----------



## kookalouris (Sep 3, 2008)

*Character and game questions...*

Aw, Hell's Bell's, I'm in!...

I figure, even if I can't keep up with the posting schedule (or whatever), it'll be fun while it lasts.  Besides, every science-fiction epic needs its' redshirt, alien embryo host, homicidal computer victim and Crewman #6.    Still, my apologies for the delay.

First & foremost, I will try and make a team player.  It's fun to be Wolverine but not so much to be _around him_.  A team of Cyclopses would work but a Team Wolverine wouldn't (and is probably a contradiction in terms).

I will place my ideas in black text (highlight to read, how do you do a spoiler?).  Actually, I don't mind who reads my character ideas.  I figure too much PK is its own punishment and my character won't have much to hide (in a world with telepaths, who really does?).  But let me give readers the choice...



For now, my character's name is 'Joe Hologram' (JH), when I make the character I will probably choose a name, aptitude, order, nationality, ethnicity and gender as different as possible so as to contrast, be a plot convenience and not overshadow.

Not only is this likely the only Trinity game I will get to play in, this is also as close as I will ever come to getting to sample the Adventure and Abberant settings as well so I will try to work some of those distant (from the point of view of 212?) backgrounds into my character background.

Also, I believed those Popular Mechanics magazines that said we would all be vacationing on the Moon and Mars by now (along with the flying cars), so the idea of actually being from an (literally) unearthly place that we actually know something about is very compelling.

Here are the few facts I am pretty sure about:

JH is genetically related to at least one of the early members of the Aeon Society (a Z-Ray soaked Daredevil, Mesmerist or Stalwart) _and_ an Aberrant who started with the Nova Age as a true hero and then changed over the decades into a bitter travesty of super-humanity.  Both ancestors are presumed dead but no body has ever been found.  JH may have no real idea of his ancestral history nor the family 'tradition' of para-normality but the Aeon Society has been aware of the Hologram genetics for centuries and has kept at least cursory tabs on the Hologram clan.  If his lineage is public knowledge, JH may be somewhat shunned for his 'Aberrant' blood.

JH spent most of his childhood on a minor extrasolar colony.  The colony was at least partially founded (perhaps covertly) by the Aeon Trinity to make, first and foremost, yet another outpost of Humanity should others be destroyed.  Also, the colony deliberately adopted past technologies and traditions to protect against another critical loss of universal knowledge (a paperback book may not be as effective as the OpNet but it can't be as easily corrupted and/or deleted).  This settlement would be the equivalent of the 22nd-Century Amish, although they can use modern tech, they generally choose not to.

About once a year, psion recruiters would visit the colony (as with almost any other human-populated area) looking for latents,  JH and about a dozen of his fellow colonists were sent to the Earth-Luna system to be examined by the various orders and, if promising, 'dunked.'

This was in 2114, just before the Esperanza 'landed' in Paris and the teleporters, one and all, vanished.

Desparate to reunite with his entire family and fearing them helpless before Aberrants or hostile aliens, JH threw himself into his order with one overriding goal, do whatever it took to get home.

Mark, I am not sure of the timeline, if the new bioships that can cross interstellar distances are available at game start, then JH was able to get home seven years late to find the colony abandoned, no trace of survivors or bodies.  If not, then JH is still working towards getting home.

The trauma of losing his family and not knowing their fate has dedicated JH to two overriding conclusions.

First, there are no two humans so different that Aberrants or aliens will ever be more familiar.  Thus, there is no human division of feud which matters against the very survival of the species.
Second, the forces against Mankind are so powerful that Psions are the best hope (maybe the only hope) for salvation and the Aeon Trinity is the best organization to lead them.

In game terms, this makes JH an utterly loyal and resolute team player.

Despite reading my newly purchased Trinity .pdf, I have some questions I just can't seem to find the answer to.  Any information would help me finalize my character.

First, how rare are latents compared to the general population?   One in a hundred would make Psions just a career choice, one in a billion would make a Psion a messiah.  I assume the rate is somewhere in between.  Also, how old is the typical latent when dunked?

Second, Are there reluctant Psions?  As a psi's awakening requires 'dunking', every Psion is the result of a deliberate choice (maybe not by the Psion, though).  I assume that latents aren't abducted, coerced or drafted into Psionic service, the last thing an order wants is a bitter resentful Psion.  And I imagine most people would jump at being a Psion.

Third, why aren't Psions 'mass-produced?'  With Humanity fighting for it's very survival, why are successful Psions cloned?  Or at least why aren't Psions encouraged to have large families (similar to the arranged marriages of the Psi Corps from Babylon 5).  This is honestly the one aspect of the Trinity setting that makes no sense to me and I would appreciate any clarification.  Humanity is fighting for its existence against super-powered enemies and the Psions are the best defense.  In my opinion, Psion babies would be 'decanted' by the gross faster than you can say 'Brave New World.'

I look forward to anyone's questions, comments or feedback.  At that point, I think I can then give a complete description and/or character sheet.  Thanks in advance for any help.

Gerry


----------



## kookalouris (Sep 3, 2008)

*One of my inspirations*

For grins, let me include a picture that just seems _so_ 'Luna Rising.'


----------



## Mal Malenkirk (Sep 3, 2008)

kookalouris said:


> Aw, Hell's Bell's, I'm in!...




That's good stuff, a lot of which can be made relevant to the story at hand without much modification.   

Concerning your questions:

The new biotech Jumpships are just coming online as the campaign begins.  Sooner regular contact will be re-established.

Latents are very rare.   Forced Dunking isn't in any orders policy but let's say any discovered latents is strongly encouraged to go through with the process.  Strong Latents are outright hounded for recruitment, especially by the order for which the latent shows a predisposition.   There's a little bit of that in 'The Honored Dead', the story that opens the corebook.

Psion aren't mass produced because we're not there yet.  They've been on the map for only 16 years by the beginning of the game and while latents are rare, they aren't that rare that we need to resort to that kind of tactics.  There's roughly 100k psion by the beginning of the game.  100k in 16 years, not accounting for those who died, that's a lot.  

The Prometheus chambers of most orders, especially that of the Legions, are churning out new psions as fast as they physically can and are already working at capacity.  Except for the Norca, most Promotheus chambers couldn't handle more latents anyway so there is no call for human farming at the moment.

Why is the Norca under producing (There are 2,000 biokinetics compared to 25k psychokinetics) has to do with ideology.  They are outright elitists and are very picky in who they choose to dunk whereas the Legion have your attitude toward psion; they'll dunk anybody as long as he's not a psycho, even if they know upfront the guy doesn't intend to work for them after he's trained.  They figure that humanity is better off with another psion no matter what.  This tends to indicate that if they don't dunk more people, it's because they just can't.  Orgotek and the Docs aren't that more picky.  

The real question is why aren't there more Promotheus chambers and that would be telling...


----------



## Ithuriel (Sep 4, 2008)

There _is_ a subdivision of ISRA who concern themselves with matchmaking psions since you asked.


----------



## Velmont (Sep 4, 2008)

I could be interested.

As a friend of Mal, he know smy background as a player, so it will be up to him to accept or not.

If I can join, I could produce a character this week-end.

I've quickly read teh thread, and will do it more this week-end, but if someone could resume what teh team look like for now, it would help me to fill an hole.


----------



## Mal Malenkirk (Sep 4, 2008)

Stonegod : Legionnaire (Pyro)
Ithuriel :  Telepath
Hafrogman : clairsentient

These PCs are complete.

Walking Dad says he is working on a Vitakinetic

Biokinetic and Electrokinetic aren't spoken for.

Skillwise, the team is still computer inept which is the most obvious chink in the armour.  

I encourage people without a character to get a move on.  I intend the campaign to have a leisurely pace where there isn't pressure to post everyday, but it must still _start_ at some point!


----------



## kookalouris (Sep 4, 2008)

*Burning the Midnight Oil...*

OK, I realize the clock is ticking...

I will do my best to get a character to you as soon as possible.  But don't hold game start back because of me, my character can join later if that is possible.  If  not, well, I understand.  It was still worth taking a chance for a Trinity game.

To work...

Max, Ithuriel; thanks for your help.  It has helped focus my character.

Here we go, black text again...

I am almost ready to start making a character, I just need a few things finalized.

I will make either a biokinetic or an electrokinetic as those are the two available disciplines unspoken for.

Biokinetic Option:

Biokinetics are very interesting as characters but there are a few obstacles.

The first is that Biokinetics are impersonators and masters of disguise, better suited to solo play as the Norca cannot disguise the rest of the team.  In most cases, solo impersonation would split the party and steal time from the group as half the game might be: read about the Norca infiltrating the target while the rest of the Psion strike team waited outside.  Now if it was possible to be a obvious shapeshifter without any real skill at disguise or charisma, then the Norca would be more of a special ops soldier and team player.

The second obstacle, as detailed by Max, is that the Norca are very insular and paranoid (with cause).  A biokinetic would be expected to be loyal to Norca first, which doesn't necessarily preclude Aeon Trinity second (against the Aberrants, the enemy of my enemy is my friend).  But even the most devoted Norca  can still be read like a book by a telepath.  A possibility, JH would volunteer to have Norca-aligned telepaths remove any confidential memories, making JH a functional amnesiac.  This could be a creepy plot device (who knows what secrets JH has and doesn't even know) and proof of JH's desparation to find his family (he considers Aeon necessary for this and so a mind-wipe could be a necessary sacrifice.

Electokinetic Option:

JH would use such a gift to find his family, either by trying to 'improve' spaceships beyond their listed stats or if nothing else, make enough money  through his talent to buy the tools and help he needs.  He would be the archetypal computer nerd or grease monkey, more comfortable with biotech than people.  Unlike a Norca, I see no problems with an EK working with Aeon Trinity, if not being a full member.

Of the two options, I find the biokinetic more interesting and the electrokinetic better suited for the group.

I will post more tonight but I want to get this first part posted now.  Feedback is very welcome...


----------



## Ithuriel (Sep 4, 2008)

I'll be out of town from this afternoon till late Sunday / early Monday.


----------



## kookalouris (Sep 4, 2008)

*The scenic route to character creation...*

Sorry, in the last post, I meant to type 'Mal' and not 'Max.'  Getting the GM's name wrong is not the best start...

To continue, and in black text again....

Let's take a break from character background and go into actual character creation, I have some rough notes already.

Vaugely following the character creation rules on the Trinity PDF, p. 167.

Origin:  Outsider seems best of the list given.
Nature:  To be finalized between Architect, Caregiver and Martyr.
Aptitude:  Biokinesis or Electrokinesis.
Allegiance:  Norca (sympathetic to Aeon Trinity) or Aeon Trinity (sympathetic to Orgotek), depending on Aptitude.
Attributes:  Social last whatever Aptitude is chosen (JH is not uncharismatic per se, but is very direct, naive and has no sense of guile).
Physical first, then Mental second if Norca, Mental first and Physical second if Orgotek.
Abilities:  Whatever else, JH will try to have some basic ability in spaceflight and navigation to rescue his family (and sometime the team will probably need a pilot).
Backgrounds: to be finalized, but
    Citizenship:  Minimal, I don't see anyone casually harrassing Aeon (or Norca)
    Cipher: Moderate to high, if biokinetic.
    Devices:  High if electokinetic.
    Influence:  Low, in either aptitude, JH is not socially-oriented.
    Mentor:  will probably have one mentor.
    Resources:  varies, JH's talents make him a lot of money which he spends on expensive research and tech to get home (none succesful so far).

Aptitudes: Crude personal shapeshift, if BK.  Biotech interface if EK.
Willpower:  A low-willpower psi might be fun to play if the points saved were spent wisely.
Psi:  I believe this has been set at 4.

Spark of Life:
How Old?:  BK, young-seeming (with the ability to change cells, JH may age differently than others), EK, young (early twenties, maybe even adolescent).

What do you look like?:  BK, anything, moment by moment, 
EK, average, non-descript.

Did you notice you were different?:  Yep, JH would have had some odd experiences (depending on aptitude), but none definitely identifiable as latency (just odd) until informed by Psion talent agents.

Quirks:  Added later, at character finalization.  As JH is utterly committed to team and mission, he has NO quirks that will endanger the party (they might be annoying, though).

Who is important in your life?:  Family, Team (new family) extended eventually to the entire Human species.

What do you own?:  JH considers possessions a means to an end.  Although he tries to have a high resource score so that he can buy what he needs to save his family.

How do you perceive the Universe around you?:  Wonderous but threatened.  Eventually the entire Human race will (and should) be Psion.  Until then, it must be protected.

How did you meet your team?:  Up to GM, most likely ad hoc Aeon Trinity team, with possible Norca liason.

Motivations:  Protect family, team and allegiance, and species.

Mal, I like the weaknesses in the Trinity Quick Start Rules but I cannot find them in my rulebook.  I would be willing to take one of those weaknesses (with no equivalent advantage needed) if possible.

More to come, feedback welcome...


----------



## Walking Dad (Sep 4, 2008)

Showblock is:

[sblockx]...  [/sblockx] without the 'x'.

Got a time problem at the moment and no really good character idea. I fear I have to bow out of this, sorry.


----------



## kookalouris (Sep 4, 2008)

*Back in Black...*

Back in black...,

A litttle more detail...,

In 1922, Hammersmith's Telluric Engine malfunctions in London, scattering Z-Rays across the Earth.  Near Ground Zero, one of JH's ancestors is Z-irradiated and gets changed.

1923 Aeon Society for Gentelmen founded in Chicago by Max Mercer.

1924, JH's Z-Rayed ancestor joins as an early (but not founding member) of the Aeon Society and has about a decade's worth of adventures before disappearing.

1998  The above ancestor was able to start a family and one of them becomes a Nova.  At first a honest hero, the taint warps the Nova into inhumanity and the long-lived Nova disappears with the Aberrants in the late 21-st century.

Notes:  I will write more about the ancestors as JH is finalized as I want the ancestors to reflect the current character.

2045  Britain establishes Camelot base on the moon.  JH's ancestors were amongst the first colonists allowed.

Late 21st-Century  Extrasolar colony Roanoke founded by Camelot' ex-pats.  Roanoke is a rural, backwater community that deliberately lives a low level of technology.

2100  JH most likely born at Camelot, family emigrates to Roanoke in JH's early childhood.

2013  JH is discovered as a possible latent, allowed 'psionic' scholarship to Earth-Luna for testing.

2014 Esparanza destroyed, teleporters disappeared, extra-solar colonies isolated.  JH becomes devoted psion.

2020 Game Start?

I'll stop here for now, pending feedback...


----------



## kookalouris (Sep 4, 2008)

*Thanks, Walking Dad*

Walking Dad,

[sblock]Thanks for the instructions on SBLOCK, I hope you are able to play![/sblock]


----------



## hafrogman (Sep 4, 2008)

I put my character into a character sheet, I was having a little bit too much trouble with putting it all into a text format.  I hope that's okay.

A little more information:

[Sblock=Background]For as long as Carlos has been alive, home has just been another part of the FSA, but his grandparents still always called it Mexico.  But not the urban sprawl of Mexico City, or the resort beaches, or anywhere else of any consequence.  Just a rural farming community, tucked away in a quiet valley, far from the world.  The government doesn't bother much with it, as long as they pay their taxes and grow the food that feeds the masses.  And the farmers show just as much interest in anything outside the valley.  The rest of the world is full of trouble.  Why go seek it out?

But for Carlos, there was always something missing.  He always wanted to go see the other places that he heard or read about.  But there never seemed to be time, there was always work to get done.  When he could, he'd hike off into the hills to see whatever he could, but it still wasn't enough.

When they came and found him, he was thrilled.  The talk of hidden power and a chance to work for humanity excited something deep in his soul.  And it was with joy in his heart that he bid his farewells and left the planet behind altogether.  With the ISRA he learned much, and for a while, everything was new.  But there was still more to see and more to do.  The troubles of the world are something to fight, not something to hide from on a lump of space rock.

When he had learned enough, he moved on once again.  Trinity welcomed him, and his enthusiasm.  Here he had found a place that gave him the freedom to see the world, and the power to help where he could.  He was home.[/sblock]


----------



## Mal Malenkirk (Sep 4, 2008)

Sorry to hear that, Walking Dad.

Kookalouris:

A Norca who is an infiltrator and insist on tactics that splits him from the group is indeed a problem.  But you don't have to focus on that.  It takes Transmogrify 3 to shapeshift.  While it is the signature power of Norca, plenty of Biokinetics are unable of this feat.  

A biokinetics can simply be a kick ass martial artist, using his powers to increse reflexes, toughen his body, shape his hands like knives and ignore pain for example.

On the other hand, a shapeshifter can find ways to use his talents without constantly going solo.

Considering Loyalty, a biokinetics could have cut the bridge with Norca and now be a dedicated Trinity member.  It's the most straightforward to play it.  But the split loyalty angle can be made to work.

And since you insist on spoiler tag for your background : 

[sblock]Background is cool.  The geneaology issue could also crop up in the story.

If you insist on having family on a distant colony, we'll make it the Karroo Mining Colony instead.  It has been established by the United African Nation (which doesn't mean only africans live on it) in the Crab Nebulae (over 80 light years away).

When contact was disrupted by the disparition of the teleporters, it had just been the victim of a surprise raid by a mysterious race of aliens; the chromatics...  As the campaign start, people are justifiably worried that we'll discover ruins when the first jumpship reach destination.  Six years of hostility for an unsuported colony... can't be good, right?

I suggest this particular colony because it is featured in the Darkness revealed saga (if we play long enough!), so that's an opportunity to tie your background with the story.   
[/sblock]

Also, note that the vitakinetics are now available.


----------



## kookalouris (Sep 5, 2008)

*Hiding from the Boss...*

Mal,

Thanks to you and all of the other players for your continued patience.  I am at work and rushed so this won't seem quite so polished.

I want to apologize if I seem like I am insisting on anything, I meant to convey that these ideas are just ideas, ultimately I want to make the best character for the group and game (there are no small roles, just small actors).

OK, I was leaning towards Norca but a VK option could be...

A committed healer forced to realize that he just might have to kill to save him and his (he'd be compasssionate enough to actually mourn the killing of aliens even if it wouldn't ultimately stop him).

As far as the Norca option;

I am cool with either a loyal Norca op or a defector to Aeon, whichever would suit the game more.  It might be that JH starts the game loyal to Norca but switches loyalties to Aeon during the game (emotionally, he is half-way there now).

Personally, I love the Transmogrify power.  I have a question, though; how much could a starting PC transform (max. points in transmogrify), 'humanly possible' or inhuman combinations?  Limited to only human forms, such a Norca would be best as an infiltrator, with inhuman forms, more of a combat specialist.  How 'bout this?  JH doesn't quite have the control to maintain a shape perfectly, there are constant shifting cosmetic differences that don't affect his combat ability but make him a useless infiltrator (and from the Norca's point of view, pretty much worthless except as an obvious Norca liason).

I am VERY cool with the Karroo Mining Colony, it was secretly my first choice for JH's offworld colony.  'Roanoke' was just a placeholder so I didn't bias the game unecessarily (the Roanoke Colony of course being the both the first and the lost Colony of America, what got me was the 'CRO' the disappeared Elizabethans carved into a tree, it is so like ChROmatics).  KMC is a great choice because they just managed to get a garbled distress call off before becoming inacessable (this increases the desparation and survivor's guilt of JH).

Is it possible for the team to OWN a spaceship?  I realize Aeon will probably make sure we have access to one.

I think I will be ready to finally make the character after these questions are answered.  And again I thank you for your patience.

Gotta go, the Boss man is watching me...

Gerry


----------



## Mal Malenkirk (Sep 5, 2008)

No, you can't own a spaceship.  It's not entirely beyond the scope of a Trinity campaign, but it's both beyond and below the scope of _this_ campaign.  It's beyond the scope because operative shouldn't be wealthy enough to own a spaceship.  It's also below the scope because the kind of ship a player could own would realistically only have a range of Earh to Moon which is just not enough.



> How 'bout this? JH doesn't quite have the control to maintain a shape perfectly, there are constant shifting cosmetic differences that don't affect his combat ability but make him a useless infiltrator (and from the Norca's point of view, pretty much worthless except as an obvious Norca liason).




What you suggest is simply a psion who has transmogrif 1 or 2.  

At rank 1 you can make gross change to your body such as shaping your hands like knives, armoring yourself or enlarging your feet to the size (and functionality) of miniskis.

At rank 2 you can retain functionality even if your shape should make it impossible.  It means that you can flatten like a pancake or fit your arm through a mail slot and open the door from the inside.  ACME stuff, basically. 

Rank 3 allows for fijne transformation such as shapeshifting or turning your fingers into lockpicks.

It is a progression.  If someone can shapeshift, it makes no sense that he can't do the 'inhuman' transformation because that is what he first learned.  He wouldn't have become a shapeshifter today if he hadn't first mastered the basics.  But the other way around is extremely common.  While just about every Norca can turn his hands into knives, I expect that not even 50% of Norcas have Transmogrify 3.

Most of the combat potential of transmogrify is available right there at rank 1

But Adaptation and Psychomorphing are the reasons biokinetics can be so tough in combat if you ask me.


----------



## kookalouris (Sep 6, 2008)

*OpNet crash...*

OK, I have a few minutes to post...

Quickly, JH will be a biokinetic, they are just too cool.  I have a VERY rough character sheet that I made through a red-bull hazed sleep debt.

I'm not married to anything below, I just want to get something to Mal to show that I am trying to use what spare minutes I can find.

Character Stats:

Backgrounds

Social
Appearance 1
Manipulation 1
Charisma 3

Mental
Perception 3
Intelligence 3
Wits 2

Physical
Strength 3
Dexterity 3
Stamina 4



Athletics 3
Martial Arts 3
Stealth 3
Intrusion 1

Awareness 3
Endurance 3
Resistance 3
Medicine 3
Pilot 1

Aptitudes
Transmogrify 3
Adaptation 2
Psychomorphing 3

Background
Cipher 4
Resources 3

This is JH as a young child soldier, still damp from the tank.  I tend to put max points into Psi powers as they are the defining characteristic of a psion.  He is a loyal pit bull puppy, currently devoted to Norca as they gave him a chance to fight for his family (and so far Norca has been wise to show him the sunny side of the order until he is in too deep to leave).

It is impossible to move from disillusionment to innocence but not the other way around.  This incarnation believes that Norca is necessarily monstrous as that is the only real way to fight monsters.  He believes Aeon's goals are worthy but impractical.  He may be only one revealation away from switching sides...

Again, this is first blush, I'll change anything to suit the game...

Feedback welcome...


----------



## Velmont (Sep 6, 2008)

OK, I can't put my hand on a copy of teh book, so I'll make a background tonight and I'll give some guideline to create teh character, but I'll need help.

I'll go as a team player and fill the main lack with a techno electrokintic. Anyway, I'm not attracted to vitakinetic.


----------



## Mal Malenkirk (Sep 6, 2008)

Kookalouris:  That's serviceable enough but you are missing one point in social attribute.  That five extra points in mode amount to 20 freebie so you are still missing one point as far as I can see.

Psi 4, Willpower 5, add a point in social attribute, spend the extra freebie point and you are set.

Also, are you working full time for Trinity or Aeon?  Put a free background point in status with your choice.

---

I'll post Velmont's character sunday night.

Folks, we seem damn close to being able to start that campaign!  With 5 PC, no less.  I'm happily surprised.


----------



## kookalouris (Sep 6, 2008)

*Sunday is Zero Hour...*

I think I can have everything ready to go by Sunday night (when Velmont's character sheet should be up as well).

I'm a little rushed but...

how should a biokinetic buy the appearance attribute, as a decent BK should be able to just WILL themselves into any face (gorgeous or 'nice personality' as mission requirements dictate)?

As much as you can tell me, Mal, what is the Norca's and/or Aoen's opinion of the importance of the game mission as it seems at game start, this will let me decide how JH is thought of to have been on the mission in the first place. (a milk run gets a screw up or a young cadet, a truly important mission get the cream of the Norca youth)?

To be as healthy as they are, a BK is genetically a very young healthy body, but could JH have been an OLD fart before the dunking?  And what kind of lifespan can a biokinetic expect (normal,  unaging, aging quickkly, does anyone really know as the Psions are relatively new)?

Thanks as always for your help and, don't forget, team, DriveThru is currently having a sale on Trinity .pdf's for at least a few more days...


----------



## Mal Malenkirk (Sep 6, 2008)

Appearance : It's a bit more than just being pretty.  It's also sheer magnetism and sex appeal.  It means having a natural talent for 'presentation'.  Notice that the Intimidation and Style skills are derived from appearance.  In RL term, I could point out many Hollywood actors and actresses who aren't objectively beautiful people but who are quite dashing on the red carpet.  The reverse is true.  

So if a Norca with an appearance 1 and Style 0 Shapeshifts into a top-model, she'll have her figure but not her poise.  She'll look like a clumsy, hot librarian.
Some men may be turned on, but there will be no doubt that this hottie is no top model and most people may snicker at how gauche she appears and behave.  The power might be used to buy one or two automatic success in a seduction attempt, for example, but that's about it; the rest must be generated by skill rolls.

I guess that's a fair warning; there's more to portraying a top-model or copying the CEO of Lumen than just looking the part.  You also have to _act_ the part.  At first glance, your PC isn't good at it.  That's not a criticism; you can't be good at everything, you must make choices!  And indeed, the team was a little lightweight in a fight so it's good to have at least two PCs who are very tough out of five.  Early on it seems like overkill but later on...  Beside, there are many other uses to Transmogrify 3 beside copycat jobs and social infiltrations.  

---

While I'm on it, not having firearms at all is a little excessive.  It's cool to focus on martial arts, but at least be trained in firearms.  Sometime, bad guys just aren't within arm's reach and running at them screaming isn't an option...

Maybe just one or two social skills would be good also.  Since charisma is your strongest social attribute, a single dot in etiquette and/or savvy could go a long way.  

---

The opinion of the importance of the mission is extremely low for everyone concerned except the control agent, Hector Ramirez.  Given the priority level, this mission could have been assigned to a team of two non-psi agent, or at most 1 psion and 1 normal.  But Ramirrez pulled strings to make sure a whole team of trained psion with multiple aptitudes would take it on, even if it meant that most of these psions would be rookies and/or associates instead of senior Trinity agents.  

If you are a full Trinity agent, you get the assignement simply because you are a rookie and this is up your alley.

If you are a Norça agent, it might be interpreted as a little demeaning to have been loaned for such a low profile assignement.  Usually, it's done for bigger assignment.

Age : Psion are dunked when they are found.  If they are mere kids, great.  If they are 50+, so be it.  That's true in all orders, though Norca is more selective.  But if the older candidate is deemed good enough by Del Fuego, he's in.

Psion who aren't killed violently probably have a longer life expectancy than normal humans.  But that's mostly because they tend to be healthier (and have easy access to a Vitakinetics).  There is no aging rules in Trinity which is usually interpreted to mean that Psion only suffer the effect of aging in their last years.


----------



## Velmont (Sep 7, 2008)

Kerry et Rich Jospeh are twins. Born from Peter Jospeh and Maria Bishop, two rich owner in the Cap, in South Africa. They have been raise din the sceurity of the family's mansion, with private teachers. They ahd during a long time only themsleves as friends, being isolated from the outside society.

There first true contact with the outside world is when they enter the High Schools. They where both sent to Boston, where an uncle was living. They enter Notre-Dame. At the end of there high school, for the first time of there life, they split, taking each there own road.

Kerry enter the MIT and starts his study in Physics while Rich enter Havard in Technology and Operation Management. They both fare well in there studies, but being split apart most of the days, the twins starts to devellop an individuality of there own.

Kerry finish his bachelor degree and decide to continue with a mastery. The first contact with the Quins just happened and with a lot of motivation, Kerry decide to make his mastery on this alien race and there technology. The establishment of the ambassy the next year help him greatly. During that time, Rich decide to continue his study in Marketing.

In 2011, Orgotek contact the twins. They were interested to have Kerry in there R&D department and Rich in there marketing department. They both accept. But it is a few month later they discover the true meaning of this offer. Orgotek had evaluated the potential of both twins to become Psions. When they have been offered to enter the Prometheus chamber, they took a few days of thinking. For the first time of there life, the twins diagree in there opinion. They had a quarrel. Kerry decide to accept and became an Electrokinetic, but Rich decide to go back to the Cap.

Kerry continue to study the aliens race, and with the apparition of the chromatics, it is not the lack of field of study that was lacking. During that time, Rich was contacted by the Upeo Wa Macho. He accepte there offer and become a Teleporter.

In 2014, it has been now two years that Rich and Kerry didn't talk to each other. During a family reunion at the Cap, the reunite themselves. The feud was forgotten and they become like to finger of an hand, just like old time. But that was short, a month later, all Teleporter was gone and Paris was destroyed.

A year later, Trinity contact him. They wanted his expertise with the Quins technology. They spoke with him about the project Leviathan. Kerry accepted, but at one condition, that he would be part of any mission that would be related to the search of the teleporter. Once agreed, Kerry left orgotek and joined Trinity. The first three years, he worked on the Leviathan project alone, but during the last two years, he was given a black ops agent training, now the Levithan project was well advanced. Now the project is about to finish, he would have more time to spend on some other kind of work. And Kerry hope to find back one day the missing teleporters.

-=-=-=-=


----------



## Velmont (Sep 7, 2008)

Here a wish list for my character. As draft. If I have obvious lack in my character, don't hesitate to fill them. I've found a site with some reference, but I am not sure how true they are.


```
Name:		Kerry Jospeh
Aptitude:	Electrokinesis
Allegiance: 	Trinity (Triton)

Strength	@@000	Perception	@@000	Appearance	@@000
			Awarness	@@000	Style		@0000

Dexterity	@@@00	Intelligence	@@@@0	Manipulation	@@000
Athletics	@@000	Academics	@@000
Firemarms	@@000	Engineering	@@@00
Melee		@0000	Intrusion	@@000
Stealth		@@000	Linguistics	@0000
			Science		@@@00

Stamina		@@@00	Wits		@@@@0	Charisma	@@000
Resistance	@0000				Etiquette	@0000

Electromanipulation	@@@00
Photokinesis		00000
Technokinesis		@@000
```


----------



## kookalouris (Sep 7, 2008)

*A few spare moments...*

Again, rushed...

Mal, I appreciate all of your advice and like all your suggestions, I will incorporate them in the final draft Sunday night.

I especially LIKE the idea of a physically perfect but utterly socially inept chameleon, it provides an explaination of why JH doesn't generally operate solo & may offer a rare oppurtunity for comedy.

More to come...


----------



## kookalouris (Sep 7, 2008)

*From the family album...*

For grins, as I have a few moments but no book...

JH finds Mal's advice on firearms useful during an assignment...


----------



## kookalouris (Sep 7, 2008)

Let's try that again, be glad kittens don't use keyboards well...


----------



## Mal Malenkirk (Sep 7, 2008)

kookalouris said:


> Let's try that again, be glad kittens don't use keyboards well...






Is that a member of the famed 101st Wildcats Recon unit?


----------



## kookalouris (Sep 8, 2008)

*JH, Mk II*

Semper Feline... 

Never trust a kitten.  Sure, they are cute when they are walking on your keyboard but that's just because they haven't yet figured out the NORAD launch sequence.

I don't have the time I had hoped to guarantee the epic (EPIC!!) story of JH, so let me get the bare minimum together tonight so that I don't hold up the game (maybe I can fill in the gaps later).

A re-amended character sheet, again, nothing is cast in stone.

Character Stats:

Backgrounds

Social
Appearance 2
Manipulation 2
Charisma 2

Mental
Perception 3
Intelligence 3
Wits 2

Physical
Strength 3
Dexterity 3
Stamina 4



Athletics 3
Martial Arts 2
Stealth 2
Savvy 1
Firearms 1
Intrusion 1

Awareness 2
Endurance 3
Resistance 3
Medicine 3
Ettiquette 1
Pilot 1

Aptitudes
Transmogrify 3
Adaptation 2
Psychomorphing 3

Background
Cipher 4
Resources 3
Contact (GM's suggestion, otherwise Norca buddy)
Status 1 (Aeon freebie)

OK, used the extra social attribute point and evened out the social stats.
Spread out the Norca training points to include Firearms and Savvy.
Reduced Awareness and added Ettiquette.
Freebie point spent on Contact.
JH is a member of Aeon.  He has decided that finding his family is the most important thing to him.  He fully intends to then return to Norca (the skillset in character creation is from recent Norca training.  I leave it to you whether they consider him on leave, AWOL, or traitor) and 'make up' any missed duties to his order later.  He has not revealed any of the few Norca secrets he knows (which may not make Del Fuego any more forgiving).

I think JH is legal and the game can start.  I may amend this before the morning if I can but otherwise I will hold to it.

Next up a brief character background so the game can start.


----------



## kookalouris (Sep 8, 2008)

*Man of mystery...*

'Joe Hologram'

What the average Trinity member knows...

    'Joe Hologram' is a newly-dunked biokinetic that has been hanging around Trinity facilities recently.  The name is obviously an alias and the staff has taken to calling him JH for short (which can also stand for Joanne Hologram, depending on circumstances).  The face and form JH has varies over time unless JH is actively concentrating, the young agent doesn't yet have full control and is hesitant to limit his still developing powers in any way.  It may be that one day  JH will be a perfect doppelganger but that day isn't here yet.

    The higher-ups mention that JH is 'on leave' from Norca, which cynical Trinity Ops doubt, the grave is usually the only way to leave Norca.  In any case, JH is careful not to reveal too much about himself, keep any one face or leave Trinity grounds unless needed.  What is painfully obvious is how much of a young hayseed JH is, no matter how perfect the copy, any disguise is usually picked apart in moments by watching the guileless biokinetic.

    While no one has read his mind (at least not openly), the powerful waves of homesickness and sadness in JH can make nearby telepaths cry.  No real knowledge of Norca operations has been gained.  JH doesn't remember being shown any real secrets (but that could have been a choice, Norca has telepaths too).  While his judgement may be questionable, his ability and loyalty to his teammates is not.  After all, he has nowhere else to go...

These are quick notes for now...

In short, Tom Hanks character in Big or a slightly more socialized Carrie from Stephen King as a reluctant black ops.

More to come


----------



## Mal Malenkirk (Sep 8, 2008)

Kerry Joseph, Electrokinetics

Allegiance skills;  I used Trinity : Triton (Academics, Awareness, Intrusion, Linguistics, one learned ability (Investigation, Medicine, Science, Xenology), one technical ability (Computer or engineering).  

Triton has a research division and that's where he worked on the Leviathan project.  


*Strength*00

*Dexterity *000

Athletics 00
Firearms 00
Melee 0
Stealth 0
Intrusion 00

*Stamina* 000

*Perception* 00

Awareness 0

*Intelligence* 00000

Academics 0
Computer 000
Science 000
Xenology 0 
Noetics 0000 (Bioware)

*Wits* 0000

*Appearance* 00

Style 0

*Manipulation* 00

Xenorelations 0

*Charisma* 00

Etiquette 0


Background 

Device 00
Contacts (science and Quin related) 00
Trinity 00 
Ressource 00



Psi 00000



Electromanipulation 000
Technokinesis 00

Willpower 00000



---

Xenorelatation replace social skill when dealing with extraterrestrial.  Xenology is simply social sciences on aliens (sociology and the like).  Noetics (Bioware) is the skill that directly relate to Kerry's field of work.  

These stats makes Kerry a world expert on biotech matters (10 dice!).  Only the fact that his main contribution to the field has been working on the top-secret Leviathan project has prevented the associated fame.  His desire to now do field work and be at the forefront of the research of the Teleporters (and his missing brother) will allow me to fit him nicely on a low profile assignment; Kerry needs the training and Agent Hector Ramirez wants a top notch Noeticist on the case (You'll see why soon enough).


----------



## Mal Malenkirk (Sep 8, 2008)

Koo; It might be time to give your PC a name other than the placeholder 'Joe Hologram'.

And what about your Cipher background?  It's very high.  What is known about your PC?  Does Trinity even know about his family?

---

We are about set to go.  Tomorrow I will post the parameters of your powers within the freeform power system, some directive about posts and perhaps make the first post.


----------



## kookalouris (Sep 8, 2008)

*Answers coming up...*

Mal,

I wasn't sure how much time I had, so I put in a brief placeholder.  Joe Hologram is an obvious alias to let people know they are talking to a biokinetic, I imagine BK's have to swap names as much as faces.

I am about to follow with rough drafts (I had hoped to get you more polished drafts) but again time is against me.

JH's real name is Pat McKnight (in some circumstances, it might be Patrick or Patricia) and I am about to follow with some posts.

I am beginning to re-think the high cipher value, I thought a BK would need a high cipher value but now I think a BK can be less worried about their identities rather than anyone else.  I would welcome your advice on this.

My apologies to the team for taking so dammed long, I hope to get it all done tonight.


----------



## kookalouris (Sep 8, 2008)

*Background, PART 1:  ROUGH DRAFT*

FEEDBACK ON ANY OF THIS IS WELCOME!!!

    The McKnights are a travelling clan of nomads that migrate around the edges (in every sense) of human society.  In the 22nd-Century, this typically meant extrasolar colonies.  Insular and old-fashioned, the clan claims to be descended from actual British nobility.  Whatever the truth, the McKnights seems at times obsessed with apparently trivial matters of lineage and bloodline.  Currently, given the near non-existence of Britain as a political power, such a morbid fascination with ancestry seems near pathetic to outsiders.

    In any case, the McKnight's insistence on living in the past has allowed them to eke out a living making home-made crafts and specializing in archaic forms of entertainment, despite (or perhaps BECAUSE of) the ease of modern manufacturing and the deliberate trending of the modern age.  Depending on which McKnight you meet or who you talk to, the McKnight are good but backward people OR con men, carnies and thieves, maybe both at once.

    What is known about the Clan McKnight is that they were amongst the first to emigrate to Britain's Camelot lunar base (now colony) in the mid-2000's.  When the Aberrant's finally left the Moon for parts unknown, some McKnights went left with them, willingly, or so it seemed.  To the eyes of most, those McKnights who left were Aberrant collaborators, and those who remained were Aberrant sympathizers (at the very least).  The majority of the remaining clan left Camelot for the first extrasolar colonies as soon as they were opened, the McKnights now learning to keep a low profile and not to stay in one place too long...

    (Game possibilities:  Like any closed society, the McKnights have their fair share of conspiracy nuts keeping tabs on them, not too many, the group isn't that well-known or THAT interesting minus conspiracies.

    The theories run something like this:  The explosion of Hammersmith's Telluric Engine in 1920's London (which is possibly suspected, if not public knowledge in the 2120's) irradiated a local Briton with mutagenic Z-Rays, this led to a long and fruitful dynasty with a 'special' member every generation or so.  This yet unrevealed 'Inspired' was an early, but not founding, member of the Aeon Society for Gentleman (although not necessarily gentle and/or a man).  When the Inspired first child had signs of Z-Ray exposure, the Aeon Society used its influence to get the family into the nobility (using one of the last hereditary peerages granted by the Crown).  The kind of family structures that would perserve 'blue bloods' would work very well to keep track of very uncommon blood, indeed.

    A century later, it became terribly apparent that the Novas were beginning a slow but inevitable slide into Aberration, the McKnight clan would have a higher chance of Aberrant children.  The clan decided to disappear from society at large and to make sure no Aberrant child was ever discovered.  Whether pressure from other mysterious groups delivered this decision or the clan decided to 'thin' the herd before someone else forced that decision on them, few know.  In any case, there has been no DOCUMENTED Aberrant child born to the clan.  Whether Abberant children don't happen or are unrevealed, or just plain 'disappeared' is unknown, the isolation and structure of the Clan does not lend itself to a census.

    With the recent discovery of psionic potential, it has occured to the McKnight and others that the clan might spawn a savior psion now and then, not just the rare abberration.  True or not, psionic talent scouts, sponsored by the Aeon Trinity would visit the outer colonies once a year looking for potential.  It certainly seemed that the McKnights were sure to be visited, no matter how far out in Space they were...)

2100 - Pat

    Pat McKnight was born on Luna but was soon travelling with the rest of the clan to faraway colonies.  The life was hard, cramped and restrictive, unless you were little and had known no other life.

    To young Pat, Karoo Mining Colony was just this side of Heaven, there was always a new tunnel or cranny to explore, a new family to get to know, and the iridescent beauty of the Crab Nebula outside every window.

2113 - The chance of a lifetime

    Pat was thirteen when the nice folks from Trinity arrived for their yearly visit but this time was special, but this time, they said that Pat might be 'special' too.
If Pat wanted, there would be a trip to Old Earth itself, a year of testing and even dunking for a luckly few.  Pat's family was so proud and the money Pat could send back would be great help even just for agreeing to testing.

    The next day, Pat and a few other hopeful students from the outer colonies were 'jumped' to Earth.  Of all of the proxies the Trinity represented, Pat favored the Ministry or the Teleporters best.  The psi orders said Pat's potential for any order was even, it was simply a matter of choice.

2114 -     Pat was at the Trinity base in London trying to volunteer for the resuce mission of Karoo from those...THINGS.  The ace card was when Pat threatened to join the Legion, THEY would take any warm body, even a desparate underage latent.  Psions of various orders were trying to calm the young latent, even the telepath was having trouble.

    There was something on the holonews about a space station.  No one paid any attention, the ISRA psion had just enough foreknowledge to scream.

    The telekinetic froze solid, the electrokinetic was shocked to death by the nearby biotech, the ISRA rep had already been holding them both.  Three corpses hit the floor, one shattering and Pat still didn't understand.

    It wasn't until the telepath psi-screamed, putting the pain and agony of 'millions of people crying out in terror and suddenly silenced' into Pat's mind.  A horror so terrible most nearby psis suicided.  The telepath shut off her mind forever and the nearby Pat was knocked into merciful oblivion and didn't awaken until the shockwave from Paris blew out the windows an hour later...

    And the teleporter couldn't be found anywhere.

MORE AS FAST AS I CAN GET IT TO YOU...


----------



## kookalouris (Sep 8, 2008)

*Part 2 of 2 of background, rough draft...*

2115 -   Pat stood naked amongst strangers, eyes straight ahead on the mysterious Prometheus chamber.  The latent before had spent time floating in the tank with a wide-eyed expression of indescribable transcendence.  To the Legionaires around them, this was just the dunk before lunch hour.  Soon these would be Pat's siblings in battle.  The new psion was helped out of the tank, singing in a kind of ecstatic trance.

It was Pat's turn to leave mere humanity behind.  One barefoot step forward and...

"Stop."  Pat did, so did everyone else, the Legion Prometheus tank was an assembly line, not to be stopped for any small reason.  Everyone turned to face the voice.

"The Karoo rescue has been put on hold indefinitely, it is considered not a ...prudent use of our limited resources."  The General said through clenched jaw, he also had family on Karoo.  He had also been Pat's sponsor, helping the young latent speed through the recruitment process.  There were groans and howls of protest throughout the Prometheus room.

"So," said a young tech, "We're the LEGION!  No one can stop us if we want to go anyway."

"We aren't lawless monsters, we follow orders."  The general said as evenly as he could.  The protest continued for several minutes, as respectfully as protocol allowed regarding a senior officer.

In the din, few people heard Pat say quietly, "You're powerless!  No, worse than that,  you won't use the power you DO have."  Pat turned and walked slowly towards the exit.  A few latents gasped in shock at the breach of decorum and protocol but no Legionaire offered the slightest protest of resistance.

As the doors slid open, Pat asked distractedly, the idea had just occured, "General, why didn't you tell me after dunking?   You would have had one more Legionaire."

"An angry, undisciplined and resentful Legionaire, bad for us and you."

Pat nodded and walked out of the Legionaire complex, never to return...

That night, Pat lay in bed in the dorm room provided by Aeon Trinity, most of the other latents had either been dunked or been disqualified by now.  The Orders would still be interested despite Pat's 'outburst' earlier, even the Legion would still be willing, latents were rare enough.  But to what end?  The Legion was the least regulated of the Orders, all would follow orders and none of those orders would include freeing faraway Karoo.  Pat eventually drifted into a dreamless sleep...

A shimmering display of phospenes cascaded across Pat's eyes which naturally forced themselves open.  Standing at the end of the bed was a strange being, bipedal, two sets of eyes, rippling patterns of light across its strange body.

 A Chromatic, one of the same monsters that attacked the faraway McKnight Clan!  

Pat started to scream, but the creature clamped what might have been an arm around the latent's throat and began to slowly squeeze.  "How badly do you want to kill me?" it taunted in an inhuman chitter.  "More than anything else!" Pat would have screamed the words if possible, it was a reflex, years of rage behind it.  The monster nodded approvingly in a very human way.  And then it hit home, Chromatics had never been reported to talk.

It's other appendage went to its strange mouth in what would have been a 'keep quiet' gesture if done by a human being.  The other hand didn't release  Pat's neck until the confused teenager stopped struggling.  And then the Chromatics flesh flowed like a river, sculpting, changing into the mirror image of Pat.

"Maybe it won't have to come to that." winked Pat's new twin.

It took a full minute for Pat to understand and then slowly say,  "...a biokenetic,--Norca?!"

"It takes a lawless monster to FIGHT lawless monsters, something no other order understands but us."

"Wait, I heard that today at the Legion Chamber, you were there?"

"Maybe, I have one of those faces that seems to blend in."

That sank in and Pat slowly asked, "Why are you here?  What do you want?"

"To give you the one best chance you might ever have to get to your family and fight these creatures, if you want it bad enough.  Still listening?"

It took Pat a long time to nod but the two Pat's shook each other hands and the second began to talk to the first...


2119  The young couple on the park bench was so very obviously in love and lost in each other's company that onlookers and bystanders looked away out of respect for their privacy.  Which was exactly how the two of them wanted it.

With his eyes closed, Patrick could sense the life all around him, Earth was like no other place he had ever been, here, life simply was.  Out there, living things were either human, served a human purpose, were vermin, or the enemy.  For now, he scanned to confirm there were no other people nearby.

Content, he willed his flesh to bring the very tiny biochip to the surface of his skin and then Camille took the biochip into herself the same way, the adaptation mode had its advantages.

"Well done," she whispered, "your control is improving, you have held this face for an hour without any noticable drift.  I think your eyes are changing color, though."  "Not as impressive as being a Chromatic, though." Patrick whispered back.   Camille giggled, "The hard part was incorprorating the light-emitting bioware."  They both chuckled, the years of working together had been pleasant.

"Do I want to know what you had to do to get this data, would I be jealous?"  She teased.  Patrick kissed her with more passion.  "Are you answering or evading the question?" she teased.

"Whatever it took. It was worth it, I know some of what Aeon's working on."

Camille sighed, "You remembered the data?"

"It was necessary to keep cover."

"I know some friends who can help with inconvenient memories."

"No.  Aeon seems to really be committed to the new starships."

Camille gritted her teeth, which were sharpening with her annoyance.

"We've had this conversation before, you will get to be on the ship to Karoo, when the time is right."

"The time is now.  I have given the Norca everything.  I can't remember my original face and form without a photograph.  I will return but I have to go now."

"You don't just leave us!"  She hissed, almost loud enough to startle nearby parkgoers, Camille caught herself and looked around warily.

"I'm not leaving, it's a ...sabbatical."

"They won't see that, they will do what it takes."  Her fingernails were suddenly claw points on his neck.  "I will too, if you force me."

"You won't do anything is this very public place.  For now, I will make it out of this park alive and from there I will take my chances.  Give my regards to Del Fuego."

And with that, Patrick gave one last kiss to his rarely startled partner and walked away into the night...





OK, that is it for now.  Give me Feedback, barring any unanswered questions, I think I am ready to go.  Sorry it took so long...

Gerry


----------



## Mal Malenkirk (Sep 9, 2008)

Well, you're quite the storyteller Kookalouris!  That's good stuff and fairly in line with the Trinity Universe.  Thumbs up.

---

As you know, we are using the freeform power system.  That means that instead of set powers, you can improvise anything that is within the limits of your modes.  You tell me what you want to do within these limits and I'll set the difficulty and roll the dice (your psi score).  The difficulty is based on the rank required to pull the trick off and on the other parameters such as range, number of people to be affected etc.

If you don't generate enough success -which is usually the case-, you can spend temporary psi points or willpower to makeup the difference, which represent how exhausting using powers can be.

Some effect can be maintained long term and demand the investment of Psi points (Spent psi points that don't regenerate as long as the power is maintained).  That's pretty much all that you need to know on the player's end to use your powers.

Since most players don't have the Players guide, I'll give you a description of what's allowed at your ranks and you should probably include it in your character sheet.  For the sake of my sanity, I only describe ranks that are relevant to your PCs, obviously!

Remember that it's always more exhausting to use your power toward the high end of your capabilities while rank 1 stuff is so easy that it can be done almost at will.

*Biokinetics*

Misc.

*Investment*: Biokinetics can invest psi points more efficiently in order to maintain their powers.  After three days of maintaining a power by investing a psi point, they can recover their psi point and still maintain the effect indefinitely.  That's how Norcas can change their appearance and maintain it longterm without compromising their effectiveness, amongst other things.  There is a lot of GM fiat to what (and how many) powers can be maintained that way so check with me.

*Reflexive Technique*: A biokinetic can activate a purely defensive  Adaptation power reflexively every turn, even when unconscious.  That's a free action, in D20 terms.  An example would be automatically resisting a drug you have just ingested, or extracting oxygen from water if you've been tossed unconscious in a river.

*Transformation Time*: While adaptation is lightning fast, the other two mode are normally very slow.  Ideally, you need several minutes to change your body.  If you need to do this in a single turn, you take unsoakable damage equal to the level of the effect in Transmogrify or Psychomorphing.  

*Basic Technique; Biosense *: A biokinetics can sense life around him in a small radius (Psi/mete) ror directionally (successes*psi meter).  It's not some kind of danger sense, you have to focus (A full action in D20 terms) .

*Transmogrify *

Rank 1 : Gross changes.  Knife or hammer hands, thick skin, that sort of things.  The psion body must remain functional at this level.  I.e. He can't adopt a shape that would crush his internal organs or substantally increase the lenght of his arms.   For that he needs...

Rank 2 : Preserve Functionality.  Basically remove the above restriction.  He can flatten like a pancake at that level and still have a working brain.

Rank 3 : Precise Changes.  The BK can make minute adjustment which allow copycat shapeshifting or turning his hands into precision tools, for example.

You can't change your mass at these levels so there's a problem if you need to become too tall or small.   

*Psychomorphing*

Rank 1 : Biokinetic Awareness.  At this level, all the BK can do is spot biokinetics powers, uncluding residual traces.  Useful to spot another shapeshifter, for the most part.

Rank 2 : Internal Adjustment.  Allows to fine tune your body.  You can alter your physical capabilities though always at the expense of something else (Become much stronger but far less limber, for example).  You can also heal yourself by closing wounds and repairing the damage, change your scent to fool a dog etc.

*Adaptation * 

Rank 1:  Resistance.  Allows to block or lessen the effect of endogens influences.  Drugs, diseases, fatigue, heat... 

Rank 2: Acclimatization.  You can adapt your body to survive in hostile environment.  Breath under water, walk on Mars without a suit, become insulated to electricity etc.  It could even allow to survive in space without a suit but that would takle a lot of success.

The most extreme effect might require also a sufficient level in psychomorphing and/or transmogrify.   

Rank 3: Manual Override.  You can heighten or slow down your body's many physical processes.  Heighten reflexes, shut down pain, avoid peeing for a week...

---

*Clairsentience*

Misc. 

Perception Range: For many powers, the range is less important than the psions familiarity with the subject.  It gets complex to explain here, let's just say that the range of clairsentience can be pretty amazing in some instances.

*Basic Technique : The Sight*

This allows the Seer to add his rank in his highest mode to his Psi score for attunement test and for determining range (but not vulnearbility to backlash).

*Psychonavigation* 

Rank 1: Orientation.  The seer can make basic determination of locations relative to his target or his environment.  i.e.  My friend is near that bar I like; I'm just in range to shoot my target and barely out of his; to get to the exit I need to make two left, two right, a left, third door on the left and then right...   

That sort of things.

Rank 2 : Time.  Same as above but you can add a temporal component to the above.  i.e. My daughter is at the bar and will be home in about one hour and seven minute.  There is a modest amount of predictive ability involved since that estimation account up to a point for future event.  You can also start to have a limited 'radar' in your head where you keep track of people moving around you and can, for example, use it to avoid guards as you can start estimating when they will be in sigt of you. 

The later trick is a bit limited without Psychometry but is still very handy. 

*Telesthesia*

Rank 1: Heighten Awareness.  See in the dark, see as far as if you had powerful binoculars, hear as well as a cat, filter the sound to hear a couple talking fifty meters away...  But it has to be based on human senses pushed to extreme levels.

Rank 2: Alertness.  Good old danger sense, of course, but it can be used to put yourself on the 'lookout' for specific things of interest beside enemies.  An investigator that enters a crime scene with such an effect turned on is unlikely to miss anything, for example.  If you use this powers to look for a sniper in a fifty story appartment building, you'll probably see him if it is at all possible.  It basically forces the things you are looking for to jump to your attention but you must be fairly specific when statinh what it is you are looking for.

Rank 3: Sensory Projection.  Now we're talking!  Projecting your sense is the typical seer effect, it's pretty straightforward.  But beside seeing in the next house, this level of Telesthesia also allows to gain brand new senses.  Sonar, Infra Red, UV etc.

Enough for tonight.  I'll finish tomorrow.  I'm really close from posting the first post and starting the campaign.  

Ithuriel, since you have the PG, I won't post the telepathy description.


----------



## Mal Malenkirk (Sep 10, 2008)

*Electrokinesis*

Misc.

Range: Technokinesis powers normally have a range of touch unless you use the transmit power (rank 3).

Shock: You may shock your friends if trying to do a helpful power on them.

Visibe Effect: Ongoing EK effects aren't the most subtle; flickers of light, small electriuc arc etc. betray the power.  High score in Photokinesis can counteract hide this.

Basic Technique : Static Burst.  For free you can give a nasty static shock at will.  No harm but is rather distracting.

Also: Energy Awareness.  You can sense enery pattern around you.

*Electromanipulation*

Rank 1: Holistic Effect.  You can study a living creature (that includes bioware) nervous system as a whole and modestly affect it.  Waking up someone instantly (as if he had taken five red bull) or slowing down reactions are examples of this.

Rank 2: Bioelectrical awareness.  Honestly, not the best differentiated rank in the book.  You can be more specific in your study and fine tune your action on the nervous system.  You could use it to gain success on dodge test against one man (you read his reactions) for example or diagnose neurological disorder.  Another improvement is that you can see residual trace of creatures who have left or recently died.  You can't match psychometry but it can be helpful. 

Rank 3: Personal Enhancement.  You can affect and improve your own system.  (modestly) increased reflexes, raising your intelligence, shielding yourself against electrical effect etc.

*Technokinesis*

Rank 1: Modify.  Very basic stuff: Turn the machine on or off, (blindly) erase data etc.

Rank 2: Tap.  You can read the raw data contained in the device and make holistic evaluations and modifications.  At that level you can do the whol hacker schtick.

---

*Psychokinetics*

misc.

Collateral effect; PK powers are not pure creation of the psion and usually draw on the environment.  So if you create ice, you suck the surrounding moisture out of the air and there isn't enough, it doesn't work.  Same with fire and oxygen.

Extreme Success; result of 10s on the psi roll translate to an extra damage dice when attacking with psi.

Physical Effect: Victims can resist physically direct PK attacks.  Might can be used to resist TK, for example.

*Pyrokinesis*

Rank 1: Heat Distribution.  That's mostly used to diffuse heat and therefore protect yourself and your allies from it.  I'm sure a clever player can fund other use for it.

Rank 2: Heat Gas.  It does what it says.  It can be used to do bashing damage by heating the air around target(s) or explode a tire by increasing the pressure (heating the air inside).

Rank 3: Ignite.  If there is combustible around you can start a sustained fire but you can simply use the power to do a fireball effect in the air.

Rank 4: Liquefy.  You can liquefy solids.  

---

Telepathy; Ithuriel has the book so I'll spare you and me the descriptions.


----------



## Mal Malenkirk (Sep 10, 2008)

Isn't there a rogue gallery forum to post the characters?

Well, PM me a message that combine your stats and your final background (A short version that highlight the important points that might be relevant to the story).

I'm working on the first post of the campaign right now.


----------



## Mal Malenkirk (Sep 10, 2008)

Post directive;

-Use the past tense

-Use a neutral observer narrator that isn't omniscient; don't describe what the character feels or think.  Focus on what he does and how he appears to an observer. 

Think of it as a movie or a (modern) comic book.  It doesn't mean you don't concern yourselves with the motivations and inner working of the PCs; it just means you have to focus on how this is expressed in their words and actions.


----------



## Velmont (Sep 10, 2008)

The character seems great. Only thing, what Device Background do in life?

For the Rogue Gallery, you can open a thread in Plots & Places.

For the power decsription, I'll really need to get the transmit power.


----------



## Mal Malenkirk (Sep 10, 2008)

First post


----------



## kookalouris (Sep 10, 2008)

*A question about telepathy and precognition*

Mal,

If the game is past tense and observed, how do we handle telepathy and precognition?

For example (minor spoiler):

Pat is uncomfortable around telepaths and clairsentients (a biokinetic can't disguise thoughts and no one is faster than someone who knew about your lightning reflexed sucker punch _yesterday_.).

Also, it is difficult for the grief-stricken youth to understand why all of the telepaths and clairsentients couldn't anticipate the Chromatic raid on Karoo, the destruction of the _Esperanza_ and the disappearance of the teleporters.

So, the arrogant Norca was going to 'test' the team telepath and clairsentient by mentally daring his thoughts to be read and his fast sucker-punch to the clairsentient to be stopped (it won't cause any damage, it is just a display of relative power).

Don't worry, the problem with playing a character who can be the occasional jerk is not to be a jerk as a player.  As far as I am concerned, the involved players and you have _complete _control over the results.  I wouldn't mind the recklessness of Pat to be revealed and discouraged somewhat.

I assume internal thoughts and conditional outcomes would be dealt with OOC.

Let me know what y'all think...


----------



## stonegod (Sep 10, 2008)

RG threads go Here. Just make a new one and I'll repost.


----------



## hafrogman (Sep 10, 2008)

As discussed earlier, precognition is a very vague, and rare power for the clears.  Walking around sucker punching your team mates is not a good trust building exercise.  There's no reason to expect Carlos to end up with anything other than a sore jaw and a grudge.

As for telepathy, if you want to go around broadcasting suspicious behavior, write it out in your behavior.  Eventually the strain will show externally.  Sweaty, nervous behavior will attract attention.


----------



## Mal Malenkirk (Sep 10, 2008)

kookalouris said:


> Mal,
> 
> If the game is past tense and observed, how do we handle telepathy and precognition?
> 
> ...




That's the right place to post these kind of questions, not the game thread.  This is the OOC thread after all.

Extra-sensorial powers will be dealt OOC.  If a telepath or Clear uses his power, I'll give the result OOC.

If the players really wishes to write about his PC's experience during his telepathy or clair probe, he could do so in a dream sequence type of description that must be put in italics.

I.E.

Bob focused in mind and delved into the prisoners mind.

_Fear, terror.  The man was losing his grip with reality.  Bob dug deeper, he had to know why they were betrayed.  Suddenly he saw a little girl with pigtails.  She must have been no older than five.  She was unconscious on the floor of the house, an armed man was crouched over her body, caressing her hair but looking straight at you.  He had seen this man before.  It was the head of security of Gencorp. 

-''If you want her to wake up, you better be very attentive to what I'm going to ask you...''_

Bob came back to reality.  Now he understood.  

--- 

It doesn't have to this elaborate though.  More often than not, the player can just describe the strain on his PC's face as he focus his powers and then he will expose what he learned through dialogue.  It's probably the best thing to do for routine probes, as a matter of fact.

I guess the same technique can be used for flashbacks if you want to.


----------



## Mal Malenkirk (Sep 10, 2008)

stonegod said:


> RG threads go Here. Just make a new one and I'll repost.




Thanks.  

Post PCs here, please.

Is it just me or does EN world works much better since the last 24h crash?


----------



## Ithuriel (Sep 10, 2008)

People are going to need to know how the Free Form Psi works if they are going to know what they are capable of.  With free form you are capable of all kinds of things that wouldn't be possible in the core.  A PK could shoot mulitple jets of flame, an EK could use remote transmission even if he doesn't have it yet, anyone might be able to run a power indefinitely or craft a unique power by combining modes...   Here's the specifics:

*Improvising Effects*: You can combine your modes to create effects.  The level of an effect equals the highest level mode used to create it.  (A telepath using Empathy 1 and Mindshare 2 to tap into a subject's true feelings and confront her with them has a level two effect.)

*Generating Psi Effects:*

When you try to activate your effect, you roll Psi as normal.  You have to spend at least one of the successes to trigger the power (or more depending on circumstances).  Then you use your extra successes to boost the parameters of the effect- like range, duration, etc

As long as you get at least one success on the roll you can burn Psi to improve it.  Each Psi counts as two successes.  

Once you make your Psi roll, you are committed to the power you are trying to activate.  You can change the parameters to work with your roll, but cannot switch powers or cancel the attempt.

If you roll no successes or don't spend enough Psi to achieve success, the effect fails.  A failure costs you one temporary Psi point.

*Modifying the Effect Roll:*

*Power Difficulty*: A power normally has a difficulty equal to one less than it's effect level.  (Level 1 is standard, Level 2 is +1 difficulty, etc)

*Boosting the effect level:*  You can try to use your highest mode level to boost your lower level modes.  Each dot temporarily added to a Mode adds +1 to the effect difficulty.  *This will let you try to use levels of your modes that you do not have yet.*  Each dot temporarily added to a Mode's rating also adds +1 to the difficulty.  e.g. Transmogrify 3 is normally +2 difficulty.  Say you only have Transmogrify 2 but you do have Adaptation 4.  You can try to use Transmogrify 3, but it will add one to the difficulty (you only need to add one dot) so the total is +3 difficulty.  You must have at least one dot in the mode to be boosted.  Otherwise see "covering a mode" below.

*Reducing the effect level:*
You can of course activate an effect at the minimal level required to accomplish it.  e.g. If you have Adaptation 4, but only want to use the first level power you can make it a Level 1 effect.

*Covering a mode:* 
If you want to use one of your modes, but have NO dots in it, figure it as described in "boosting a mode".  Then add +2 difficulty on top AND you must spend a willpower point to try it.

*Mode special properties:*
If you are combining modes for an effect use the range, duration and other limits from the mode which best fits your desired result.  Alternatively the ST might mix and match, average them, whatever.

*Investing Psi:
*Some psi powers can be made to last indefinitely.  To make the duration indefinite spend one Psi with activation above and beyond the costs of the power.  You won't be able to get this Psi point back until you cancel the effect.  Your highest mode score indicates the maximum number of indefinite effects you can create simultaneously.  
You can't use this for a permanent stat boost that takes you beyond the human norm or anything that is beyond level 2 on the Sensory Parameter chart (below).  Also ST may refuse any use that seems to outweigh the cost.

*Mastered Effect*:
If you have an improvised effect that your character uses a lot you can improve it with xp to designate mastery.  Mastery reduces difficulty by 2 and costs twice the effect level in xp (or 2 bonus points at char gen).  This never applies to a whole level of a mode, only a specific "signature move" type of effect.

*Psionic Teamwork*:
Sometimes, when resonable, psions can jointly pour energy into an effect.  VitaK's use it for intense lifesaving techniques and Legionarres use it to super-charge an attack.  Each involved declares their intent and rolls normally.  Successes are pooled.

*Parameters:* 

*Initial Rating*:
Your effect gets its starting point in all relevant parameters based on the level of effect you are manifesting.

*So if the Effect Level is...*
1-2 you start at One dot in parameters
3-4 you start at Two dots
5 you start at Three dots

Then you use your extra successes to buy up to your goal on a one for one basis.  Another Psi gets you 2 more to add in parameters.  A willpower point will also give you +2 parameter points.

You can voluntarily lower parameter ratings and sometimes you have to (Norca effects are mostly self only for example).

*Mode enhancing bioware:  *If you have bioware that enhances a mode, it instead grants extra points to spend on parameters involving that mode.

*Resisting Effects:* If the target rolls more successes than the power they are unaffected.  Otherwise subtract the victim's successes from the power- to a minimum of one dot.  The psion builds the power after the victim resists, but before point are subtracted from the result (meaning you can tailor the effect in an attempt to overcome the resistance if possible when you build the parameters).

So now the actual parameters...

*Target* (how much you can affect)

```
[B]Rating           Mass               Subjects           Area[/B]
O             Psi score in kg      one             one meter
OO             Psi x10 kg          two        Psi Score in meters
OOO           Psi x25 kg         three             Psi x3 m
OOOO         Psi x50 kg          five              Psi x5 m
OOOOO      Psi x150 kg         seven           Psi x10 m
+1 adds      Psi x50 kg           two             Psi x10 m 

Mass - When targeting inanimate objects
Subjects - for simultaneous human targets
Area - maximum spherical diameter.  Can change the shape, but can't leave gaps or holes in an area effect
```
*Duration*


```
[B]Rating[/B]        [B] Duration[/B]
O                three turns
OO              10 minutes
OOO            30 minutes
OOOO          60 minutes 
OOOOO        one scene
+1 adds        one additional scene
```
*Range*

```
[B]Rating       Short Range       Long Range[/B]
O               one meter        Psi score in meters 
OO             two meters       Psi x5 m
OOO          three meters      Psi x10 m
OOOO         five meters       Psi x20 m
OOOOO       seven meters    Psi x 30 m
+1 adds        two meters     Psi x 10 m

short range is for delicate an precise effects - healing, stretching limbs while retaining functionality
long range is for imprecise effects that require no fine manipulation - firing ice bolts, sensing through walls
```
*Results

Healing* *and Inflicting Damage*

```
[B]Rating       Bashing      Lethal[/B]
O             2 levels        n/a 
OO           3 levels        n/a
OOO         4 levels         1
OOOO       5 levels         2
OOOOO     6 levels         3
+1 adds     1 level          1

You can "store" a healing or damaging effect for later OR create a reactive effect (energy field that damages anyone attacking you for example).  Both add +1 difficulty to the initial roll.  
Use the Duration parameter to figure how long an effect can be held.
```
*Granting Modifier Bonus or Difficulty*
Anything that boosts your dice or grants penalties to others- enhanced reflexes, dampening nerves to ignore pain, suppressing the light to create darkness, etc  The effect must be based in what your mode could reasonably do of course.

```
[B]Rating                         Bonus                     Difficulty[/B]
O                 +1 success OR Level            +1
OO               +2 successes OR Levels        +2
OOO             +3 successes OR Levels        +3
OOOO           +4 successes OR Levels        +4
OOOOO         +5 successes OR Levels        +5 
+1 adds        +2 successes OR Levels        +1

Bonus - Can grant automatic successes to a specific Ability OR extra levels to any Trait (Attributes, Willpower, Psi, Background, Health Levels, Soak)  Up to ST approval.

Difficulty - The difficulty a target suffers to a single action for the power's duration.
```
*Communication Result*

```
[B]Rating         Communication Possibilities[/B]
O              A handful of words- yes, no, a simple answer
OO            Basic concepts
OOO          General speech or specific-subject technical conversation
OOOO        Workable language
OOOOO      Surpassing normal speech- intuitive understanding
+1 adds      Increasing nuance and efficiency of communication
```
*Control Result* (physical or mental control)
Target's resist physical with Might and Mental with Willpower, but can only resist if they are aware of the control.  (subtle is good)

```
[B]Rating   [/B]           [B]Degree of Control[/B]
O              Subconscious (forget the name of some just met; sneeze)
OO            Minor (face the other direction, remember seeing someone else)
OOO          Major (put away your pistol, consider a sworn enemy a close friend)
OOOO        Severe/Complex (Forget your native language, climb up there and put on that Vac suit)
OOOOO      Epic (Assume a new personality, reprogram that comptuer and attack anyone who comes through that door)
+1 adds      An additional degree of complexity
```
*Disability Result*

```
[B]Rating          Minor             Severe[/B]
O               2 levels           n/a
OO             3 levels           n/a
OOO           4 levels            1
OOOO         5 levels            2
OOOOO       6 levels            3
+1 adds      1 level              1

[CENTER][B]Sample Disabilities[/B]
[LEFT][B]Level     Minor Disability Type[/B]
1          Numbness in one limb, common cold, drunkenness, acne
2          Seizure, chicken pox, disorientation
3          Hallucination, influenza
4          Despair, momentary paralysis
5          Rage, terror
6          Temporary unconsciousness
8          Trauma aftereffects, hormonal imbalances

[B]Level     Severe Disability Type[/B]
1           Small tumor, permanent cosmetic damage (baldness)
2           Nerves dead in one limb
3           Addiction, malign tumor, learning disorder
4           Blindness, AIDS, psychosis, symptoms of old age
5           Severe cancer, Ebola, deep psychosis, paralysis
6           Taint infection, symptoms of extrreme old age
7           Complete mental or physical degeneration
8           Brain Death

A toxin or disease converts to a number of disability levels equal to its Toxin Rating.  1-3 are usually minor disabilities, while 4+ correspond to Severe.[/LEFT]
[/CENTER]
```


*Movement Result* powers that impart or remove velocity (running leaping, swimming, flying, burrowing, gliding, climbing etc)

```
Vertical or near-vertical movement costs one success
0 gravity costs two
Burrowing costs three
    After those costs are applied, [I]then[/I] apply successes for velocity.

[B]Rating       Velocity[/B]
O             Half Psi score in km/h
OO           Psi x 3 km/h
OOO         Psi x 5 km/h
OOOO       Psi x 10 km/h
OOOOO     Psi x 15 km/h
+1 adds     Psi x 5 km/h

One km/h very roughly corresponds to one meter per turn.
Instant powers (no duration) apply as a burst.
Removing velocity from a target applies as "drag"
```
*Precision Result*
For some powers (Claisentience & Telepathy) familiarity with a target defines Psi range, not distance.


```
[B]Rating          Accuracy     Familiarity [/B]
O                   15%        Known (In view, have psi print, 1 year constant contact)
OO                 40%        Familiar (6 months constant contact, good friend)
OOO               60%        Acqaintance 3 mo constant contact, current associate)
OOOO             80%        Remembered (one week constant contact, long ago mentor)
OOOOO           95%        "Named" (evocative memory, item is 1 of a kind)
+1 adds          0.5%        n/a

Accuracy is your chance of success at that level for an unfamiliar target.
"Constant Contact" means average of 10 hours per day.  Double the listed time for 6 hours a day, and again for less frequent but still regular contact.
```
*
Sensory Result*
Special sensory effects (VitaK diagnosis, EK spectrum sight, Clear remote viewing, BioK night vision, etc)

A clear can "look" in a given direction as far as the range parameter allows and see some things to either side like peripheral vision.

Effects that access a specific subject's perspective (past, present, future) use the Precision parameter.

Looking behind yourself, seeing through a wall, or using sonar etc use the Long Range chart.

If a clear wants to look through time, use the Duration chart rather than Range.

You might use the Area Target instead of or in addition to others.

Expanding your senses beyond the human norm in the present requires 1 success as a base.
Looking in the past or future from a subject's point of view OR allowing for changing perspective in the present requires 2 successes to activate.
Sensing the past or future as if you are actually there requires 3 successes to activate.


```
[B]Rating             Sense Detail[/B]
O                  General Data "four blobs here and an opening there"
OO                Basic Information "Those two are humans and those two are rocks"
OOO              Standard Detail (distinguish between individuals, sense distances)
OOOO            Subjective or abstract information ("danger"; the way to Tokyo)
OOOOO          Highly accurate info (detailed descriptions of individuals, determine spatial dimensions to the centimeter)
+1 adds          Unique or highly specific details
```
*Survival Result*
Overcoming environmental hazards (growing a thick hide, drawing in ambient heat to resist hypothermia, processing toxins, creating a radiation shield

Use the Modifeier Result to counteract harmful environmental effects.  If the levels purchased or soak added exceed the danger, it has no effect.  Same goes for sedatives and toxins.

If the environment does auto damage but the character has a mode offering defense, convert each level of auto damage to 3 damage dice.  Subtract the relevant Mode score from the dice and roll for damage.

*Utility Result*
Using Psi to approximate tools or devices.  Telekinesis to make a wrench, or wirecutters for example- maybe to patch a small hull breach. This is also a sort of catch all category if nothing else applies.  A bioK squeezing under a door would use this chart.


```
[B]Rating                Tool                    Application[/B]
O               Semi-functional         Pitiful
OO        Working approximation     Sub-standard
OOO          Quality substitute       Fitting for the Mode used
OOOO      Exceptional equivalent   Exceptional
OOOOO           Superior               Superb
+1 adds                    Adds finesse
```
Each aptitude may grant special benefits or drawbacks tothe rules above, but I'll get to that in another post.

​


----------



## Ithuriel (Sep 10, 2008)

That may look like a complicated mess all together, but what it means in short... nearly all bets are off as far as your psi powers are concerned.

You can alter range, duration, number of targets, strength of effect and all that.  

You can craft new effects by combining modes in new ways.


Sorry I've been dragging Mal.  Working out details on my character still before I post.  I switched to Triton, but the new ability group made a mess of what I had done before.  Will be up soon.

Also- What about gear?
I'm actually playing in another Trinity game (weirdly after never seeing a game of this for years) and this is the system we used there:



> You may have up to 1x your Resources level in items priced 1 dot *higher* than your current Resources level. If you have Resources 3 or greater, you may instead have a SINGLE item priced at your Resources level + 2.
> You may have up to 3x your Resources level in items priced *equal to* your Resources level.
> You may have up to 10x your Resources level in items priced *less than* your Resources level.
> So, for Resources 2, you may have
> ...




What do you think of that?


----------



## Mal Malenkirk (Sep 10, 2008)

As mentioned in the first post of the campaign, you start in Kenya near the Spaceport and are soon to be flying to the moon.

All you are bringing at first is a minicomp (computer/communication device) and agent (Operating System) of equal value to your Ressources or Status score (If using Status, it was requisitioned).  You can also deduce the quality of your clothing by your ressouce score.

Lifting people from earth to moon is both highly regulated and very expensive and since Ramirez doesn't want to draw attention to the fact that he is lifting *five* psions from Earth for a mission that could (according to priority level) be done by two blanks already stationed at the Luna branch, you don't benefit from Trinity pulling strings to bypass the tight security or pay for extra luggage.  That kind of things is easily notice by people in the accounting and admin departments. 

As soon as you reach the Luna Trinity branch office, they'll give you concealed carry permit, a concealable weapon and perhaps more based on status.

Those of you who are wealthy might then opt to shop around (legal or black market) to purchase other gears according to their means (and the time they have available).  Obviously, some savvy is useful for black market stuff though since you have a weapon permit, a lot of them can just be purchased off the shelves.

But basically. when you land on Luna, you're pretty much naked.


----------



## stonegod (Sep 10, 2008)

What about claws? They're embedded biotech, not carried.

Edit: Ghost posted to the RG.


----------



## Mal Malenkirk (Sep 11, 2008)

stonegod said:


> What about claws? They're embedded biotech, not carried.
> 
> Edit: Ghost posted to the RG.




Hmm, probably best to assume that it passed undetected and leave it at that.

After all, unless they have biokinetics (with psyhomorphing) on hand to check all passenger, it's hard to detect.


----------



## Velmont (Sep 12, 2008)

I have two points in the Device background. What does that background?

Also, you've put Intrudsion under Dexterity. Isn't that skill related to Intelligence? It seems i have seen that on some character sheet.


----------



## kookalouris (Sep 12, 2008)

*Thanks for the OOC advice...*

OK, Pat will _behave_ 

Some questions, forgive me if I have missed something.

1. As Ramirez has worked to get us on this mission, I assume that most if not all of us are meeting for the first time.

2. What is the typical language of the 22nd-Century? We are all from different backgrounds, I assume we all speak the _lingua franca_.

I will try and have a first IC post by tomorrow night, sorry for the delay...


----------



## Velmont (Sep 12, 2008)

Also, the link to the first page of teh text about teh missing person on Luna is broken. Can't access and read it.


----------



## Mal Malenkirk (Sep 12, 2008)

Unless you can make it work from your background, assume you all meet for the first time.

English is the lingua franca despite the decline of english speaking countries.  Chinese has become common for obvious reasons.

2 points in background; A minor device.  How about a biotech comp that can get increase power by feeding it psi?  

It has a tolerance rating of 2, fail-safe 5 and runs the Agent Archimedes.  Remember that using a minicomp in the 22nd century is mostly done by simple telling the Agent (Operating System) what you want done.  Verious agent are better suited for different tasks.  Obviously enough, Archimedes is a scentific agent.

With technokinetic 2 and electromanipulation 1, you can link to and use your computer during a psionic hacking attempt which grants a flat 2 dice bonus to hacking and allows you to access your minicomp at the same time as you are mentally digging into a foreign computer.  Beside making downloading stuff a snap, it allows you to run computer searches (It's hellpful when wading through tons of technical data that you might be unable to make sense of otherwise).

As a plus, it's self healing (it's a BIO comp after all) and is shielded (3/3), including against hostile environment, so youc an take it in space or underwater with no particular precautions.

---

BTW; considering your first post; you might want to edit.  

http://www.enworld.org/forum/playin...-into-darkness-remnants-dead.html#post4462142

No Aberrant escaped from Cantor station.  Two attacked.  One was killed, supposedly by the guards (Ramirez has expressed doubt about it) and the other by the psions who rushed to the mining station's defense.

I realize that Ramirez didn't specifically say it and I'll edit it for clarity.  I think the fate of the aberrants isn't made entirely clear in the briefings you have so it's an understandable mistake.


----------



## Mal Malenkirk (Sep 12, 2008)

Velmont, you are the second who tells me the second page of the missing person reports doesn't work.  It's driving me nuts.  It works for me!  

I re-copy/pasted it but I'm pretty sure it's just identical.  

4shared.com - photo sharing - download image Missing Persons-2.jpg


----------



## stonegod (Sep 12, 2008)

Mal Malenkirk said:


> Velmont, you are the second who tells me the second page of the missing person reports doesn't work.  It's driving me nuts.  It works for me!
> 
> I re-copy/pasted it but I'm pretty sure it's just identical.
> 
> 4shared.com - photo sharing - download image Missing Persons-2.jpg




Its the first page that doesn't work, not the second.


----------



## Mal Malenkirk (Sep 12, 2008)

Hmm, why did I have the second in mind? 

But it's the same difference; It works for me.

4shared.com - free file sharing and storage


----------



## kookalouris (Sep 12, 2008)

*A frog by any other name...*

OK, whew, I have had enough time under the bosses' watchful eyes to post my first IC post and a rushed bio.

But, I've just got to say...

...I love the frog online icon!!!  

Also, English and Chinese are the common languages of the future, that's gorram shiny (tell me we have some closet browncoats here).


----------



## Velmont (Sep 12, 2008)

I've edited my post... and that link still doesn't work. Can't tell why it work for you and not for me.


----------



## Ithuriel (Sep 12, 2008)

Our internet (and phone) is out until Monday or maybe even Tuesday.  No idea why it just quit working last night and they couldn't fix it remotely so we have to wait for someone to come out.

On the Biocomp thing- an EK can already enhance his biocomp's performance and fail safe by one each with Psi if it is formated.  No need for a device to do the same thing unless it allows him to pump it by more than 1 each.  If I recall- 2 in Device might get him some nice software or grant his mini an extra die on certain attempts.  The players guide has more concrete examples of what you can mechanically get out of Device ratings if you have that Velmont.

Suria and one of the other guys (Velmont's char I think, but I'm being fast in a cafe and don't want to look it up right now) are both Triton operatives.  I still haven't done Suria's background in detail yet, but suffice it to say she is tiny, but bossy- very used to getting her way either by asking nicely or _persuading_ people.  She's not terribly used to people telling her no.  Also she has the curiosity flaw so she can be a bit prying.  She works mostly intel missions and they might have worked together in the past.

I'll finish up the details at home this weekend since I have no connection and post up as soon as I do.  Apologies again for the extended delay in starting.


----------



## Ithuriel (Sep 12, 2008)

Also- that one page with the broken link never worked for me either.


----------



## kookalouris (Sep 12, 2008)

*Since we are all confessing...*

I can't get the link to go either...


----------



## Mal Malenkirk (Sep 13, 2008)

Ithuriel said:


> On the Biocomp thing- an EK can already enhance his biocomp's performance and fail safe by one each with Psi if it is formated.  No need for a device to do the same thing unless it allows him to pump it by more than 1 each.  If I recall- 2 in Device might get him some nice software or grant his mini an extra die on certain attempts.  The players guide has more concrete examples of what you can mechanically get out of Device ratings if you have that Velmont.




Interesting.  Where did you read that?  My quick scan only revealed hardtech minicomp with a mention (p.270) about biocomp not being on the open market yet.  Hence the biocomp device.

Either way, the device I suggested grants +2 to a subset of the skill (hacking) and peripheral advantage so it's about right for a rank 2.  I'm cool with adding that +1 to performance and failsafe.


----------



## Mal Malenkirk (Sep 13, 2008)

Ah ah!  

I'm pretty sure I solved the problem with the link.

http://www.4shared.com/file/61365897/4e5d8828/Missing_Persons-1.html

When I checked the properties, There was a '_Allows Downloading for publisher only_' box that was checked.

That's obviously why it worked for me but not you.

I have no clue why that file out of all the other was thus blocked.

I'm happy I found that function though, I'll be able to upload in advance some handouts that you can't have access to now and just uncheck them later when appropriate.

---

I'll move the story up to Luna without waiting for Ithuriel (probably later tonight).  After all, the bar is just presentation.  There's no decision to be made on your part until you reach the Luna Trinity branch office and get your gears (at which point there are dozens of way to tackle the assignment).


----------



## kookalouris (Sep 13, 2008)

*...feeling kind of silly*

It turns out my beta phone browser kept putting hapfrogman's avatar in MY posts.  Well, at least you know I think it's a cool icon (my first clue was how well the name and the avatar matched). 

Um, on the plus side, it seems Mal's latest link works for me...


----------



## Ithuriel (Sep 13, 2008)

Mal Malenkirk said:


> Interesting.  Where did you read that?  My quick scan only revealed hardtech minicomp with a mention (p.270) about biocomp not being on the open market yet.  Hence the biocomp device.
> 
> Either way, the device I suggested grants +2 to a subset of the skill (hacking) and peripheral advantage so it's about right for a rank 2.  I'm cool with adding that +1 to performance and failsafe.




Biocomps are in America Offline (p118).  Two by Alchemy and one by Orgotek.

It isn't as clear as it could be, but the entry on BioComps finishes with... 

"If a psion formats herself to a biocomp, she receives an additional die on all Engineering rolls related to using that computer.  A character with Electrokinesis can noetically supply additional processing capability increasing the biocomp Agent's Performance and Fail Safe ratings by one each."

I tested all the hardware and fixed our line.  A splitter had gone bad for some reason and it is replaced now.


----------



## Mal Malenkirk (Sep 13, 2008)

Ithuriel said:


> Biocomps are in America Offline (p118).  Two by Alchemy and one by Orgotek.




Ah, that's what happens when gears are spread so wide.  I only checked core and the Technology Manual.

---

Concerning the investigation; realistically speaking, it wouldn't be a bad idea to split in groups.  Right now this is an investigation so we'd go literally twice as fast (both in game time and real time).


----------



## stonegod (Sep 14, 2008)

I'll be on travel until Tues away from my books, so I can't comment on equipment. I know he'd like combat gloves to go w/ his claws, a decent back-up firearm or two (laser or something that he can enhance w/ PK as needed), and either fuel grenades or something he can douse targets w/ for "Igniting".


----------



## Mal Malenkirk (Sep 14, 2008)

stonegod said:


> I'll be on travel until Tues away from my books, so I can't comment on equipment. I know he'd like combat gloves to go w/ his claws, a decent back-up firearm or two (laser or something that he can enhance w/ PK as needed), and either fuel grenades or something he can douse targets w/ for "Igniting".




As far as Trinity is concerned, this is a routine investigation.  You can't really expect them to approve the use of _grenades_!  Inside a space colony, no less.

If you really want them, you'll have to go black market.  You have the wealth for it (four dots!), your contact score should help but you may need some assistance from a Savvy character in order to do it in a timely manner.

Note though that the Ignite power just Ignites stuff.  Any fire based grenade, such as phosphorus, also ignite the target, leaving you with no need to use your powers on top of it.  You'd need PK 5 to make it worse by increasing the intensity of the fire.  

If what you want is simply to douse a target in combustible and light him up, all you need is to throw a bottle made of weak glass and filled with whatever combustible you found at the convenience store.  Then you use the fireball effect you can do at PK 3 and _voilà_.  If the bottle missed, too bad, you still fireball the guy.  If both hit, you crack out the bag of marshmallow and sit back.

The back up weapon; Joan just shrugs and tells you to take a second handgun of your choice.  Note that the more concealed weapons your carry, the easier it is to notice.  I recommand the Banji Cyclone because it is the smallest.  

None of these guns can be enhanced _directly_ by PK unless you mean formatted.  In that case, she mentioned a few that were biotech.  Formatted bioweapon increase the accuracy by 2 dice and the damage by 1.  Out of the top of my mind, I think that all those mentioned had a formatting tolerance of 1 so I expect everyone will probably choose such a weapon.

Fighting gloves; sure.  Trinity is happy to provide just about any non-lethal weapons with a cost of 2 or less that you can think of.  That includes Taser.  

Again, remember that it's easeir to notice multiple concealed weapons than just one or two.


----------



## Mal Malenkirk (Sep 14, 2008)

As an afterthough; I'm not really gonna bother with the Nature mechanic.  

Any time a PC achieve a great personal triumph, he'll regain a willpower point.  

The way you roleplay helps me define exactly what is a triumph to his character and I'll try to have on average one per adventure.  

You'll also regain one at the end of every adventure.  That way you know that typically you can spend two willpower points during an adventure and break even.  If you spend more you may be a little mentally tired for the next adventure.


----------



## kookalouris (Sep 15, 2008)

As regards mission equipment, Pat won't outright object to any equipment.  He will ask for the Wasp biotech pistol, his Adaptation mode should allow him to discreetly absorb it, if needed.  He will also ask for a Banji Cyclone as a red herring and backup pistol (a biokinetic with absorbed bioware wouldn't _need _a pistol, Pat believes this will make him less suspicious and a Trinity official would be expected to be armed).

I believe we already have portable biocomps and whatever passes for personal communication in the 22nd-Century, but if not, Pat will ask for them as well.

Beyond that, only a small medical kit (if such as a thing is available) and whatever a Swiss-army knife has evolved into.

Is there fiberware clothing that would forgive sudden body alterations?

A question, are we plain-clothed officers or uniformed?  By that I mean are we instantly recognizable as working for Trinity, I would guess not as our weapons permits are for concealed weapons.


----------



## Ithuriel (Sep 16, 2008)

Lunar Law on weapons-

Flechettes, sonics, tasers and web-guns are legal everywhere except the poshest areas. (In Olympus Towers all weapons are restricted.)

Light personal sidearms like autopistols or laser pistols (penetrating weapons of 4 or less Lethal) are illegal at the surface level and above, but are fine below surface level. (Luna goes deep as it was all underground until the radiation shielding dome was built.)

Heavy autopistols and lasers (penetrating Lethal damage higher than 4 dice) are illegal in every area that is part of the Lunar Agreement (multinational government).  Legally, even having one of these weapons could result in confiscation, a hefty fine, and/or jail time- though in reality most people get off with a firm warning.

All heavy weapons (plasma guns, fragmentation grenades, coilguns) are extremely illegal everywhere on Luna.  Having one can result in deportation or long jail terms.

Upside (wealthy area) prohibits weapons of any sort.  Only law enforcement active military personnel, or licensed bodyguards can carry.  Technically it's the same in Downside, but police don't have time or manpower to worry about every guy with a taser.  In the Underworld (deep below the surface) ... police don't even go there unless they have a good reason, but residents might have something to say about seriously dangerous weaponry.

Colonies that aren't part of the LUA make their own weapon laws.


----------



## Mal Malenkirk (Sep 17, 2008)

K ; yes, you wear civilians clothes.  You have Trinity accreditations that you can present to any proper authorities.  

I can deduce so far that Kerry and Suria will take a trip to the Beaulac clinic to take a peek at John Doe.

Ghost; Carlos and Pat; what will you do?  

Either way, I'll probably post something about Beaulac clinic tomorrow.

---

To those going to Beaulac; I will remind the concept of Attunement.

Every psion has a certain sensibility to noetic phenomenon within his attunement radius

Psi 4 = 75 meter
Psi 5 = 750 meter
Psi 6 = 15 kilomrter (roughly 10 miles)
Psi 8 = 1,000 kilometer (that would be Carlos range because Clear add their strongest mode to the Psi score to determine attunement; 5 + 3 ).

A psion is often able to sense another psion and his use of psi powers.  In the Beaulac clinic, there is about 40 trained psion ou of maybe 200 people working there, some fairly powerful (noetically speaking) so if you go in all psi powers blazing, it could be noticed, especially if powers are used directly on another psion.  And it's usually considered impolite to try to mindcontrol your host or hack their computer with technokinesis.  Just saying.

The saving graces are :

1 - Attunement doesn't provide very accurate direction if the target is out of sight.  And most psion not actively searching tune out everything minor that occurs out of immediate environment (you'd go mad trying to track everything within 1000 kilometer, for example)   
2 - It doesn't distinguish a use of Vitakinetics from Telepathy or Psychokinesis.

Therefore if you are out of sight when using psi, odds are a vitakinetics sensing your use of power will assume it's just a colleague doing his thing.

3 - Using a minor power (mode rank 1 or 2) require 3 success on the attunement test to notice while a medium power (3 to 4) requires 2.  The attunement test is simply made by rolling your psi.  So if you feel like gambling, you can try a minor power right in front of another psion and still get away with it if if you are lucky.  Personnaly I cut one success to the difficulty when the person making the attunement test is also the target of the power.  Also, if you are observed while using Psi, a a Psion can substitude his awareness roll if it is higher (also a personal rule).


----------



## stonegod (Sep 19, 2008)

Back to posting (work's been a bear this week). So, its my understanding the formatted weapons (like claws/firearms) gain accuracy and damage (just damage for claws)? What about formatted bioweave armor? That do anything else?

Working on my final gear choice. I assume we'll have to pick up anything else (like reinforced clothes) elsewhere. Those shouldn't stir up comment, correct?


----------



## Mal Malenkirk (Sep 20, 2008)

stonegod said:


> Back to posting (work's been a bear this week). So, its my understanding the formatted weapons (like claws/firearms) gain accuracy and damage (just damage for claws)? What about formatted bioweave armor? That do anything else?




In most instance, there is no bonus for formatting a bioapp that wouldn't work at all if it wasn't fomatted in the first place.

The claws and the bioweave armour fall in that category and they don't get additional bonus.  Non-Psion can't use these at all.  

Bioweave armour cost ressource 6, btw.  Even your wealthy character can't afford it.


----------



## Shayuri (Sep 20, 2008)

Hello. I notice you still have the Recruiting tag on this.

Still looking for anyone?


----------



## stonegod (Sep 20, 2008)

Mal Malenkirk said:


> Bioweave armour cost ressource 6, btw.  Even your wealthy character can't afford it.



Got it. What about the reinforced clothes question (i.e., are they available and will they seem "out of place")?


----------



## Mal Malenkirk (Sep 20, 2008)

stonegod said:


> Got it. What about the reinforced clothes question (i.e., are they available and will they seem "out of place")?




Yes, reinforced clothing is available though it needs to be custom fitted.  We can assume you had it made ahead of time (it goes for everyone)

Fiberweave clothes are, as far as I am concerned, impossible to detect through the naked senses.  That's why Trinity is found of them.

Reinforced clothing are a little less subtle, but barely less so.  I wouldn't bother making awareness roll from normal people.  Only perceptive security personnel who get lucky on their skill check could notice.  Whether this is a problem or not depend on the context.


----------



## Mal Malenkirk (Sep 20, 2008)

Shayuri said:


> Hello. I notice you still have the Recruiting tag on this.
> 
> Still looking for anyone?




Well, The game has started.  I could only accept a Vitakinetic doing clinic duty on Luna at this point.


----------



## Shayuri (Sep 20, 2008)

Hee hee

What a coincidence. I was going to suggest something along that very line. 

I should have a better idea of what I'm doing tomorrow when I have access to the book again.


----------



## Mal Malenkirk (Sep 24, 2008)

What happened?  Everyone stopped posting at the same time?


----------



## kookalouris (Sep 24, 2008)

I'm still in.  

But I can't quite figure out how the group has split (if it has) in the IC posts.  I apologize for my obtuseness but as soon as that is clarified, I will post.

Gerry


----------



## Ithuriel (Sep 24, 2008)

Ghost and Suria went to Freak Alley.

Kerry, Carlos, and Pat went to Beaulac Clinic.

I've just been lazy I guess.  Partly stalling to see how others would respond next, but mostly just lazy.


----------



## hafrogman (Sep 24, 2008)

Just a minor glitch it seems.  Sorry for the delay.


----------



## Shayuri (Sep 24, 2008)

Argh...my book is elusive. I'll get at least a concept up tonight.


----------



## stonegod (Sep 24, 2008)

Likely post on Thurs... tenure stuff eating up all my time.

RE: Shauryi. Sure you want to join? Any game we're both in seems to doomed... DOOOOOOOMED!


----------



## hafrogman (Sep 24, 2008)

stonegod said:


> RE: Shauryi. Sure you want to join? Any game we're both in seems to doomed... DOOOOOOOMED!



Are you sure it's Shayuri?

I seem to recall Malvoisin's Savage Tide and Tonks' Salvage Operations, which featured you and I.  Neither survived.

Hmmm.  Now if you've ever had a game fail that featured neither of us, we can be sure it's just your fault.


----------



## stonegod (Sep 25, 2008)

hafrogman said:


> Are you sure it's Shayuri?
> 
> I seem to recall Malvoisin's Savage Tide and Tonks' Salvage Operations, which featured you and I.  Neither survived.
> 
> Hmmm.  Now if you've ever had a game fail that featured neither of us, we can be sure it's just your fault.



Oh, I have a list that doesn't include either of you... but now you mention it: Any combination of me with {Shayuri|hafrogman} seems to be doomed. So the union of them...

YE GODS!


----------



## Mal Malenkirk (Sep 27, 2008)

Ah,well, then must ask that you all undergo an exorcist if you are to stay in the campaign...


----------



## stonegod (Sep 27, 2008)

Mal Malenkirk said:


> Ah,well, then must ask that you all undergo an exorcist if you are to stay in the campaign...



Well, Ghost does seem to be all by his lonesome...


----------



## Mal Malenkirk (Sep 27, 2008)

Well, if Ithuriel doesn't post, Ghost will have to take point in freak alley.  A stick (intimidation) and carrot (money) approach seems the most likely to succeed for him so that's what I'll do later tonight unless Stonegod post another course of action.


----------



## stonegod (Sep 30, 2008)

Any way (other than telepathy) to tell if someone's been touched by mental powers? Or just psi in general? Ghost has hunches, but probably not the right skillset.


----------



## Velmont (Sep 30, 2008)

I need to read a few things in the note Mal gives us at the start before ansewring to Grawbosky... I should answer tonight.


----------



## Ithuriel (Sep 30, 2008)

Don't worry stonegod. I've got his mental state covered.  

You want to chase down that guy or just note his presence?


----------



## stonegod (Sep 30, 2008)

Ithuriel said:


> Don't worry stonegod. I've got his mental state covered.
> 
> You want to chase down that guy or just note his presence?



Didn't notice that block the first time. Ghost will likely give chase.


----------



## Shayuri (Sep 30, 2008)

Mew.

Sorry if this seems dense, but I like being clear online. Nuance is often hard to convey, and it leads to unfortunate misunderstandings.

Shall I submit a vitakinetic or not? I finally found my materials, but there seems to be some doubts about my joining.


----------



## Ithuriel (Sep 30, 2008)

Join!


----------



## Mal Malenkirk (Oct 1, 2008)

Shayuri said:


> Mew.
> 
> Sorry if this seems dense, but I like being clear online. Nuance is often hard to convey, and it leads to unfortunate misunderstandings.
> 
> Shall I submit a vitakinetic or not? I finally found my materials, but there seems to be some doubts about my joining.




Go ahead, submit.

...

Without context, that last sentence can be easily misconstrued.


----------



## kookalouris (Oct 1, 2008)

First, IC post completed.  Sorry it took so long.

Second, Shayuri, I encourage you to join as well.  It would be nice to have another player and a vitakinetic is the one missing available discipline we need.

Also, from a narrative standpoint, you could be the 'innocent bystander who gets caught up in the action.'  Which is great for character development and another point of view.  And on a purely selfish note, this old D&D player always appreciates a 'cleric' for healing.


----------



## Shayuri (Oct 1, 2008)

Hee, thanks everyone. 

Now to hopefully prove Stonegod's dire prophecies false. 

I will get some stats cobbled together, and re-read the story so far to get an idea of where the character is.

Concept is evolving, but right now I'm looking at a young-but-promising vitakinetic who has only recently become a full fledged "doctor," as it were, and still has a healthy dose of idealism, and is still trying to prove herself.

I will certainly be giving her skills not only in general medicine but also forensic analysis and sciences.

Any other suggestions as far as skills? The character is fairly cerebral...I don't see her as starting out with much in the way of combat skills. Y'all can teach her those if she lives.


----------



## Velmont (Oct 2, 2008)

Do Kerry have read any article produce by the Dr Grawbosky? If yes, he will add to his speach that he has liked his article about XXX and how he has demonstrate with the YYY method... just to flatter him a bit and see that he is with a fan...


----------



## Ithuriel (Oct 2, 2008)

Don't move too slow Shayuri.  They are in the Clinic where you would get your intro now.


----------



## Shayuri (Oct 2, 2008)

Here's the basics:

Name: Rochelle McKendrick
Nature: Architect 
Gender: Female
Allegience: Clinic Network
Age: 23

Attributes: 
Strength **
Dexterity **
Stamina **
Enhancements: 

Charisma ***
Manipulation **
Appearance ***
Enhancements: 	

Intelligence ****
Perception **
Wits ****
Enhancements: 

Skills: 
Athletics *
Drive *
Endurance *
Awareness **
Investigation ** (Forensic Medicine)
Academics ***
Bureaucracy **
Medicine ***
Science ***
Meditation ** 
Rapport **
Perform *

Willpower: ***** *
Psi: ***** *
Initiative: 6
Walk: 5m  Run: 14m  Sprint: 26m

Exp: 0

Psionics 
Aptitude: Vitakinesis
Mode Iatrosis ***
- Mending
- Antitoxin
- Metamitosis

Mode Algesis **
- Inflame
- Contusion

Backgrounds: 
Resources ***
Status * (Order)
Citizenship * (Luna)
Devices **

Bonus Points 21
Specialties +1 1
Willpower +1 2
Psi + 2 10
Aptitude Mode +2 8

Thanks for the help with Backgrounds, Ithuriel!

Device would likely be a tool...sensor, perhaps, or medical aid...but my materials for Trinity are woefully incomplete. I'm working from some files for another game that fell through, not the actual book. 

Any help appreciated!


----------



## Mal Malenkirk (Oct 3, 2008)

That looks good stat wise, though Psi score should be 5 (Everyone starts at 4 +1 from freebie).  

What background do you have in mind?  One suggestion is that this PC could be the Forensic pathologist who conducted the autopsy.  she's unhappy with the way her conclusions are being handled and decides to contact the Trinity agents.

edit ; on second thought, better make it an intern assistant to the pathologist.  At 23, you ain't a forensic pathologist yet!


----------



## Mal Malenkirk (Oct 3, 2008)

To answer some of the OOC questions;

Velmont; Grabowski used to be a big shot in the Research department at Montressor.  He wrote some papers that you would have heard of, most focusing on taint disease, in particular nerve degenerative disease.  He was also knonwn for his controversial stands on studies on abberancy.  Given the menace humany face, he often argued in favor of pushing the enveloppe of ethic boundaries.  In fact, his deontology and ethic paper have had wider circulation that his researched.  He was always more of a manager than a researcher, though.  



hafrogman said:


> [sblock=ooc]Is Dr. Grabowski the be all and end all of this clinic?  Does he have any superiors (that Carlos might know of), or is it just him on the Moon?[/sblock]




He's the head honcho at the clinic and there is no higher ranking doctor on Luna, or for that matter off-earth.  His direct superior is Dr Gemma Fiosi, director of the clinic network, who in turn answers only to Proxy Zweidler himself.  They are both working from the HQ at Montressor, Switzerland.  All of this is common knowledge for anyone familiar with the orders and is otherwise available on your minicomp with a simple research; we're talking big shots here. 

Grabowski's file indicate that he was a close friend of Zweidler in the early days of the order though they must not be as close at they used to considering his current location.  His current post is very prestigious, but Zweidler's inner-circle is at the HQ, obviously enough.


----------



## Shayuri (Oct 3, 2008)

Mal Malenkirk said:


> That looks good stat wise, though Psi score should be 5 (Everyone starts at 4 +1 from freebie).
> 
> What background do you have in mind?  One suggestion is that this guy could be the Forensic pathologist who conducted the autopsy.  she's unhappy with the way his conclusions are being handled and decides to contact the Trinity agents.
> 
> edit ; on second thought, better make it an intern assistant.  At 23, you ain't a forensic pathologist yet!




Oh, I thought the 4 was a minimum. Sorry bout that.

I think I'll tweak the sheet a bit to fit the 'intern' theme better. I like the idea that the character is low on the totem, and therefore can't help the team through 'official channels' much.

I am fuzzy on the difference between Citizenship and Membership. Help? 

Also, if anyone knows of a good two-dot device (or two one-dot) for a doctor/scientist, I'd love some suggestions.


----------



## Ithuriel (Oct 3, 2008)

I don't see any Membership background.  It isn't in the Core or Player's Guide.

Citizenship is just that.  You can be a citizen of multiple countries which is highly advantageous if you travel- or live somewhere like Luna where you might pass between jurisdictions by moving across Olympus.  Imagine the airport when you go through the short line of light inspections for citizens, or the "are you a criminal?" line for non-citizens.  It also might come into play as for what legal rights you have when arrested by a certain country, or possibly with extradition.

Membership would seem to be directed at an organization which is covered by Status.

Here's all the bg's

Core:
Allies, Cipher, Citizenship, Contacts, Devices, Followers, Influence, Mentor, Resources, Status

Player's Guide:
Clearance (counters Cipher with special database access), Identity (under cover identity), and Requisition (ability to borrow gear for the job)


----------



## Ithuriel (Oct 4, 2008)

Gear wise- there is a medical agent for your minicomp designed as a field agent by the Aesculapians if you are so inclined.  Maybe it wouldn't have been appealing considering you don't work in the field?  Anyways it is named Hippocrates, Performance 3, Cost 4, loaded with medical applications.

So...

Device OO: Can give 1 bonus die to a common roll, 2 bonus dice to a less common roll, or can merge functions of 2 similar peices of low level tech into one item.  Alternatively you can take 4 Device O items.

Here is some brainstorming.  Just tossing stuff out.  Maybe something will catch your eye and you can work out the details with Mal.

A specialized meditation application on your minicomp which monitors your vitals and the agent "meditation coach" adjusts tact to help you relax.  +2 meditation (helps you recover Psi faster)

A tranquilzer gun that fires customizable darts (you can choose the drug if you prepare ahead) (Maybe a handheld variation on the sprayers found in America Offline)

Portable medical kit with a specialized agent.  Gives a better bonus on medical teamwork rolls.

A customized hovercycle (if we leave Luna during the story you might get screwed here)

A hover board (not in the book, but if cars and motorcycles can hover, why not?)

A "free pass" in the criminal areas of Luna.  A bonus to a social roll granted as favor for saving the life of a notable gang figure, or multiple figures over time.  Maybe they granted a token of some sort (gang bandana, mask, jacket whatever) you can show to pass through their domain unmolested.

A specially cultivated digital library on you minicomp.  Bonus to academic rolls.

Customized Banji laser scalpel.  20 charge battery instead of 10, removes the +1 diff penalty to use it as a weapon. (Like a laser short sword, or maybe rapier)

An opaque holo-projector.  Imagine something small you can drop on the ground which will project a pre-programmed full body real looking hologram.  But it can't move out of the area it is standing (where you dropped it) or say anything you didn't preprogram.  High chance to lose this though after using it for a distraction.

I don't know.  Just some ideas.


----------



## Mal Malenkirk (Oct 7, 2008)

Are you about ready, Shayuri?  Now would be a great time to introduce your PC.

Device; Ithuriel's brainstorming is pretty good though stay away from location based stuff (like that pass idea).  The story moves around a _lot_.  

PCs at the clinic; It's time to either pack it up, make a few calls and follow another lead meanwhile (Cantor Station comes to mind) or to immediately try something clandestine at the clinic.  Your call.


----------



## Shayuri (Oct 7, 2008)

I'm basically ready, yes. I've updated my sheet to better reflect a promising young intern. 

I haven't fixed on a device yet, but I will give it another look.

Are there any backgrounds you can think of that I need, that I don't have?

A dot in Status: Medical, perhaps, to represent that even interns have some ability to move around in medical institutions without much challenge...


----------



## Mal Malenkirk (Oct 8, 2008)

Your status in the Aesculopian order, while not translating automatically into formal power within the rest of the medical community, still amounts to a lot of prestige.

Few normal hospital would deny a vitakinetic anything.  At most they'll likely ask for a swap of favor.  

---

It looks like the crew at Beaulac will simply leave so you can make a post describing how you intercept them as they leave the hospital.

In particular, you have gotten your hands on a copy of your autopsy with an incriminating handwritten addition.  You can improvise how you got ahold of it.

Obviously, your PC has to be very worried or even outraged by the implications.

Autopsy report

Everybody else, feel free to read it but don't act on it until yoU've met Rochelle.


----------



## kookalouris (Oct 8, 2008)

Welcome, Shayuri! 

I'm hip to Pat leaving the clinic with his team.  There is so much he wants to say without being spied on (as much as such a thing is possible in an awakened world).  If no one else has written our team's graceful exit from the clinic by tomorrow night, I will offer up something.

A question, how much of Luna is artificial gravity (set, I assume, to Earth's 1G) and how much of the moon is the natural (roughly) 1/6G?


----------



## Mal Malenkirk (Oct 8, 2008)

kookalouris said:


> Welcome, Shayuri!
> 
> I'm hip to Pat leaving the clinic with his team.  There is so much he wants to say without being spied on (as much as such a thing is possible in an awakened world).  If no one else has written our team's graceful exit from the clinic by tomorrow night, I will offer up something.
> 
> A question, how much of Luna is artificial gravity (set, I assume, to Earth's 1G) and how much of the moon is the natural (roughly) 1/6G?




Artificial gravity has been implemented in most 'civilized' areas.  

Which reminds me that it likely should have been Luna Gravity in Freak alley.  I dropped the ball on that one.  Let's assume the thug was no more used to LG than Ghost and so it evened out the difficulty of the pursuit.

Cantor Station is also LG.

BTW ; Awakened world?  So you also like Shadowrun, eh?   

Speaking of which; 

Intrusion + Perception (1d10=9, 1d10=10, 1d10=5, 1d10=8)  3 success

Security is what you'd expect from a clinic so the odds of being seriously spied on are a slim unless they have a clairsentien on hand.


----------



## kookalouris (Oct 9, 2008)

You got it, 'chummer. 

Of course, I was always the 'personality' which meant in the cheerfully unbalanced rules of the earlier editions.  I would always die when the trolls, mages, and cybered street samurai started fighting.

And that's if I was lucky, every one was usually chipped so high, I didn't even know a fight had happened.  Those were the days.


----------



## Mal Malenkirk (Oct 9, 2008)

Anticipating a question;

Who could be that Mangels who signed the comment at the bottom of the autopsy?

The organigram of the clinic shows that his full name is Dr Heinrich Mangels and that he works at the lab (blood analysis and such).  Rochelle hasn't seen him around much so he apparently keeps to himself.  She knows that he is a recent arrival, though.  He's been around for a bit less than a year.

Kerry recognize the name.  Dr Heinrich Mangels has written a few paper on the taint and its medical implications.  He has never met him, though.


----------



## stonegod (Oct 11, 2008)

Let me know if there is any problem rejoining my partner.


----------



## Mal Malenkirk (Oct 11, 2008)

You've rejoined Suria and then the whole group as they are discussing what to do next in a cafe near the clinic.

To exploit the the contact you made with the thug, you basically need time.  If you wait several hours, he'll call.  So if the group decide to go to Cantor station (It takes at least 12 hours to go back and forth), some PCs could stay behind and I'll again run two fronts.

If the team decide to do something more radical like doing something clandestine at the clinic right now, this will of course override that concern.


----------



## stonegod (Oct 12, 2008)

Just to double check: Cantor happened after Freak Alley timewise, or before?


----------



## Mal Malenkirk (Oct 12, 2008)

After. 

Cantor occured on February the 8th.
Freak Alley on January the 29th.

The dates are on the briefing documents.

I never said what date it was in game time, let's say it is february the 12th.  The mission briefing states february the 17th but it is a very slow reaction time, IMO.  The body wouldn't still be in the morgue, Cantor would be closed etc.


----------



## Mal Malenkirk (Oct 14, 2008)

Arguing theory is good for roleplay (and we got some good exchange going) but you should start looking toward proposing a plan of actions now.


----------



## Velmont (Oct 14, 2008)

I'm heading that way... I think my last sentence is a good point on what Kerry favor for now.


----------



## Mal Malenkirk (Oct 18, 2008)

Ok, so tentatively, we have some people going to Cantor while Ghost + maybe some others will wait for his contact to call with news that his crew has tracked down someone and see where that leads them?

State your colours and I'll set up two scene just like Clinic/Freak Alley.


----------



## stonegod (Oct 18, 2008)

Mal Malenkirk said:


> Ok, so tentatively, we have some people going to Cantor while Ghost + maybe some others will wait for his contact to call with news that his crew has tracked down someone and see where that leads them?
> 
> State your colours and I'll set up two scene just like Clinic/Freak Alley.




I was also hoping we could go down to near the location of where the "accident" occurred and hope our seers could pick someting up there. Is that even feasible?


----------



## Ithuriel (Oct 18, 2008)

We could try an attunement roll for taint detection at least.  Maybe our clear could turn back the clock and take a look around.  Attunement is about the best I could manage as far as I can think of right now.

btw- I just started a new job and have been a bit drained, but I'm checking in.  I'll post up again tonight.

I could go either way on the split.  If everyone wants to go to Cantor I'll hang with Ghost while he waits.


----------



## Shayuri (Oct 18, 2008)

Rochelle thinks the place where the 'doctor' first emerged into the slum area is the best place to look...but she's the junior member on this so she'll go wherever someone tells her to go.


----------



## Mal Malenkirk (Oct 19, 2008)

The site of the collapse is too old to pick up anything psionically.

Olympus obviously didn't spend a penny to remove the debris from an abandoned warren so there isn't much to do in the way of traditional investigation either.

Tomorrow night I'll just start two scenes and you'll join the one you want.


----------



## Mal Malenkirk (Oct 26, 2008)

The thug will (assuming the deal is accepted) give you the location of the meet which is an apartent in a cheap housing complex. Normally, their contact comes in, verify the identity of the snatched victim and then pay the thugs with controlled drugs. Once the deal is complete, the victim is drugged and abandoned nearby. 911 is called and what do you know, an ambulance brings the victim to the nearest clinic which happens to be Beaulac.

You can start planning your course of action. 

Needless to say that the kidnap victim himself is of no relevance to the plot.  One more shell shocked survivor won't give you any info that you couldn't get from the interview that Suria's colleague wrote.  What you want is hard evidence of a conspiracy so plan accordingly.

By elimination, Pat and Suria are with Stonegod for this bit.


----------



## Mal Malenkirk (Oct 26, 2008)

Ithuriel said:
			
		

> Ghost had to plug in to a public port to receive the call right? I'm under the impression we can't call each other with our minicomps because cell lines are insanely expensive and regulated unless you are houseruling that. Just want to clarify in case it comes into to play later.




The OpNet is entirely hardwired due to fear of aberrants.  And communication through satellite is tightly regulated and very expensive.

Local calls are mostly wireless though.  It's dirt cheap, it avoids overloading the OpNet (Or the hassle of having a parallel network) and if another Aberrant powerhouse cuts lose with EMPs, it'll just scrap the minicomp that were online at the time.  Considering that no aberrant pulled a similar stunt as 'Backlash' in the past sixty years, it'd be an economical non-sense to close all wireless transmission to the public. 

So you can use your minicomp to call each other much as if it was a cellphone with the the understanding that the signal can't be boucned by a satellite or use it to connect to the Opnet.


----------



## stonegod (Oct 28, 2008)

Mal Malenkirk said:


> The thug will (assuming the deal is accepted) give you the location of the meet which is an apartent in a cheap housing complex. Normally, their contact comes in, verify the identity of the snatched victim and then pay the thugs with controlled drugs. Once the deal is complete, the victim is drugged and abandoned nearby. 911 is called and what do you know, an ambulance brings the victim to the nearest clinic which happens to be Beaulac.
> 
> You can start planning your course of action.
> 
> ...



I misunderstood the original agreement, thus my confusion (also, it appears you edited this post from its original thoughts on my tactics). Posting now.


----------



## Mal Malenkirk (Oct 28, 2008)

stonegod said:


> (also, it appears you edited this post from its original thoughts on my tactics).




Well, yes.  Re-reading it, I felt the original post assumed too much.


----------



## stonegod (Oct 28, 2008)

Mal Malenkirk said:


> Well, yes.  Re-reading it, I felt the original post assumed too much.



No big, but I was responding to the original initially; only noticed the change as I was toping.


----------



## Mal Malenkirk (Nov 1, 2008)

Soooo...

What's going on with the posters?


----------



## stonegod (Nov 1, 2008)

Mal Malenkirk said:


> Soooo...
> 
> What's going on with the posters?




Waiting on my group....


----------



## Mal Malenkirk (Nov 3, 2008)

Well, from the the people with Ghost, I need at least one more person to manifest himself.  

Also, the situation calls for a clear decision since there are many different course of actions.  To clarify, here are four I can think of:  

A - Make a dynamic entry while everyone is in the room (goon, kidnap victim and mystery man).  Then sort out the mess and interrogate the survivors.  Toughest fight, but you grab everyone.

B - Wait for the Mystery Man to leave (He is the only really high value target at the meet) and his bodyguard(s) as he is on his way back, then inetrrogat/minread him.  Much easier fight, but higher likelyhood he will successfully escape since it will be on open ground.  The downside is that you let the poor victim in the hand of the goons and then 

C - Track the kidnap victim.  See where in the clinic and, most importantly, who will 'process' the victim and brainwash him.  Whoever it is, that person is knee deep in the conspiracy and a prize catch.  Not as easy as it sounds. 

D - A combination of C and D.  Best potential result, but tough to pull off.

---


With two people active in the firefight, I will proceed on that front.  But at some point we need other PCs to post!  I won't go on indefinetly with so few poster active.


----------



## stonegod (Nov 5, 2008)

Mal Malenkirk said:


> Well, from the the people with Ghost, I need at least one more person to manifest himself.



I'm in mind for B & C. Though an A option would be to get to the drop, wait for the goons to leave and then give the rest the drop... hopefully before the man calls the clinic. If they do, they go with B & C.

Of course, I need some feedback from the rest of my peeps....


----------



## kookalouris (Nov 7, 2008)

My sincere apologies for apparently dropping off of the face of the internet for about a week or so.  My trusty laptop hasn't been lately and I have been forced to do what I can on the work computer (when the boss isn't watching).  Please don't think I have lost interest and please give me just a few more days to scrape my data together...


----------



## Mal Malenkirk (Nov 7, 2008)

Ah, there is some hope.


----------



## Mal Malenkirk (Nov 9, 2008)

Stonegod, still there?

3 player is not much but maybe I can twist/retcon things a bit to regroup you with Kerry and Rochelle and go forward from there.


----------



## stonegod (Nov 9, 2008)

Mal Malenkirk said:


> Stonegod, still there?
> 
> 3 player is not much but maybe I can twist/retcon things a bit to regroup you with Kerry and Rochelle and go forward from there.



I'm here. 

All our other players have been "around"; not sure why not posting. Could try emailing them or not.

In any case, I assume we'll start from the planning stage?


----------



## Mal Malenkirk (Nov 10, 2008)

Yep.  But this Mission Impossible.  Let's just agree on the basic idea (as mentioned earlier) and a rough tactic and we'll wing it from there.


----------



## Mal Malenkirk (Nov 15, 2008)

After some soul searching I decided to cancel the game.  Three people who essentially drop off the game is a little hard to recover from.  Meanwhile I started another campaign that gets a much better response so I will focus on it.

I want to thank Stonegod and Shayuri for showing above average dedication and posting till the end.  1 ENworld XP each!  (Velmont already got his).

Sorry for the disappointment.


----------



## stonegod (Nov 15, 2008)

Mal Malenkirk said:


> After some soul searching I decided to cancel the game.  Three people who essentially drop off the game is a little hard to recover from.  Meanwhile I started another campaign that gets a much better response so I will focus on it.
> 
> I want to thank Stonegod and Shayuri for showing above average dedication and posting till the end.  1 ENworld XP each!  (Velmont already got his).
> 
> Sorry for the disappointment.



These things happen, and its better to call it quits than just fade away. Thanks anyway!


----------



## Shayuri (Nov 15, 2008)

Awww

Well, thanks for giving it a try...and I'm sorry it didn't work out.

I was having a lot of fun even with just the players we had.


----------

